# Sticky  Post Your Set-Ups!!



## Mark

You herd now do it 

Nah post them and it might give other people ideas or you might pick up a few.

Ill get some recent photos of mine tomorrow.


----------



## Dawson Mice

Im determined to re commence the work on the mouse shed this week so will get some for you shortly when its done


----------



## DomLangowski

Here is a few old ones, Ill get some updated ones later


































Looking at these pics our mousery has changed quite a bit. New pics to follow


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud

Most of you have seen before but here you go.


----------



## Mark

Dragonfly-stud said:


> Most of you have seen before but here you go.


Woa! so many boxes


----------



## Angelmouse

Wow! Looks good.


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud

Pain on cleaning out day though takes 4 - 5 hours, longer if pairing or separating litters.


----------



## Dreamcatcher

Love your mousery. Lovely tidy boxes. If you dont mind me asking, what size are they and is there mesh on top only?


----------



## DomLangowski

Nice Steve, One day we will have that many...

How many different varieties do you keep?


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud

The boxes are 9lt for breeding trios or pairs 18ltr for running on, as for the wire the whole top panel of the box lid is removed and replaced with 5mm wire mesh held in place with heavy staples.

Varieties kept not many lol
Most are used for the Bandeds 
I also have Dutch.
A few variegated,
Also pink eyed whites black eyed whites, black eyed creams,tans and blacks all these are used for the Banded project.
of which I have in long hair,short hair, Black, Agouti, Fawn, grey/silver.


----------



## Ruthy

Here's mine at the mo:

,,,


----------



## Calimero

DomLangowski said:


> Here is a few old ones, Ill get some updated ones later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at these pics our mousery has changed quite a bit. New pics to follow


I see the Lactose and the dog biscuits, do you feed those to the mice?

Calimero :twisted:


----------



## Calimero

Are these type of boxes suitable? This is the type shown on the NSC/LSCM. Wooden construction with zinc mesh. Is this type of setup ok or are there any drawbacks etc/

On the plastic setups what is the mesh, zinc? Can you obtain that from B&Q type shops? The boxes look like the ones you can get in PC World. Do the mice chew the zip fasteners?

Thanks

Calimero :twisted:

Soon a home for my Herefords!


----------



## Calimero

Calimero said:


> Are these type of boxes suitable? This is the type shown on the NSC/LSCM. Wooden construction with zinc mesh. Is this type of setup ok or are there any drawbacks etc/
> 
> On the plastic setups what is the mesh, zinc? Can you obtain that from B&Q type shops? The boxes look like the ones you can get in PC World. Do the mice chew the zip fasteners?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Calimero :twisted:
> 
> Soon a home for my Herefords!


I didn't attach my image, so here goes:

Calimero :twisted:


----------



## SarahC

the mesh is 1/4 x 1/4 twilweld and can be bought in square panels from b&q depots.It can also be bought in rolls from some outlets.


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud

Calimero nowt wrong with your boxes at all in fact they were the standard breeding boxes for a long time but with the modern development of plastic a lot of breeders prefer to use those instead, the only drawback of wooden boxes from my view point is this.
I know a breeder of Dutch mice and I wanted to breed Dutch so knowing this other breeder was a good Dutch breeder I approached him for stock.
He also keeps his mice in exactly the same wooden boxes you show but upon getting stock from him I found all his mice bite, now I put this down to lack of handling but when I took the stock home and placed them in my plastic boxes and gave them minimal handling the biting stopped dead and to this day I have never been bitten from this stock.They do get more handling now but it was kept to a minimum at the start to see if my theory was right as I suspected this may happen as I have a huge amount of experience when it comes to mice........... unfortunately not on a genetic basis lol. 
Now my theory is the mice were reacting to day light and this has given them a more settled life in my clear plastic boxes compared to his dark solid wood boxes, I could be wrong but it has definitely made a huge difference in this stock.


----------



## Cait

I use Marchioro Aquazoo 16s - they're the same size (footprint is stated as 48cm x 30cm) as the wooden boxes but lighter and therefore easier to lift, also easy to disinfect. I think the mice are less scared of noises and people etc when exposed to it more (i.e. in see through cages) as well.


----------



## Calimero

Dragonfly-Stud said:


> Calimero nowt wrong with your boxes at all in fact they were the standard breeding boxes for a long time but with the modern development of plastic a lot of breeders prefer to use those instead, the only drawback of wooden boxes from my view point is this.
> I know a breeder of Dutch mice and I wanted to breed Dutch so knowing this other breeder was a good Dutch breeder I approached him for stock.
> He also keeps his mice in exactly the same wooden boxes you show but upon getting stock from him I found all his mice bite, now I put this down to lack of handling but when I took the stock home and placed them in my plastic boxes and gave them minimal handling the biting stopped dead and to this day I have never been bitten from this stock.They do get more handling now but it was kept to a minimum at the start to see if my theory was right as I suspected this may happen as I have a huge amount of experience when it comes to mice........... unfortunately not on a genetic basis lol.
> Now my theory is the mice were reacting to day light and this has given them a more settled life in my clear plastic boxes compared to his dark solid wood boxes, I could be wrong but it has definitely made a huge difference in this stock.


Thanks for this, looks like plastic is the way forward. I still think the wood looks smart but it means either building myself or sourcing. Plasticis easy to achieve as I can get the boxes from PC World.

Question: Do the mice chew the zip ties?

Thanks all

Calimero :twisted:


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud

I do not use zip ties I use large staples to hold the wire in place but it does mean drilling the holes first for the staples as using a staple gun will shatter the plastic if done wrong, it does give a neater appearance and is tooth resistant as well.


----------



## DomLangowski

Calimero said:


> Question: Do the mice chew the zip ties?
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> Calimero :twisted:


We have had none chew either the plastic edges or the cable ties. They just don't seem to be interested in chewing there way out!


----------



## Angelmouse

Here is my set up, its in my Conservatory, we have put sheets and towels up at the windows to keep the glare out!
All the Boys  









This has my Rat cage which I have now made a mouse cage all my does live in here! Although I had to take Lily my Stone LH out as she was attacking Velvet my very docile Dove Tan and drawing blood! I also took out Ice my BEW LH as she gets on with Lily, although Lily was being a little madam I didnt like the thought of her being on her own. At the mo they are currently in the small yellow based cage next to the rats cage waiting to upgrade


----------



## demon_x_slash

Okay, it's not a breeder setup, but it shows what I did with my RUBs...

Front - I use bolts for my mesh but if making loads then I'd have to rethink because of costs









Side 









Top 









The shelf that I put in for my elderly hamster - I'll do a slightly different one for the meece when I can get the DT techs to sand things for me:









And the general environment, a mix of shredded cardboard, Carefresh and shavings with plenty of tubes etc. 









Sorry about the quality, only got a mobile camera atm.


----------



## Dawson Mice

Finally got round to sorting pics of my new 'mouse house'



















Meshed windows


----------



## lindberg4220

This is all my rodents - the mice lives on the second shelf from below, Mr. Jinks in the blue/white barcage, Josef in the faunaboks (temporary solution), and the girls in the red duna-type cage.

I do have an aquarium for the girls, i just have to make i lid with some mesh


----------



## lindberg4220

So my mesh arrived so i could make a lid 

Pixie and her 12 babies have moved into the aquarium:










She's so weird, i had to remove the flying saucer wheel cause she went really mad and attacked it etc. So now she has the good old metal wheel back and bingo - we hav a happy mousemommy again :lol:

A pile of 12 babies :love1


----------



## Peteyandthegang

Heres one of our tanks where 6 broken moo sisters live









Heres where our only buck (so far-you can see him on the rope in the pic!) Peter lives









We have another tank but I need to take a photo


----------



## Peteyandthegang

lindberg4220 said:


> A pile of 12 babies :love1


 :love1 :love1


----------



## sasandcol

Peteyandthegang : I would love a tank like the one where u have ur moo babies. where did you get it from? or did you make it?
Sas


----------



## Peteyandthegang

sasandcol said:


> Peteyandthegang : I would love a tank like the one where u have ur moo babies. where did you get it from? or did you make it?
> Sas


Heya,

We got the tank from an advert in the local paper for 10 pounds. It was really dirty and grimy and needed a lot of cleaning up. But it scrubbed up well. We made the lid ourselves using bits of timber and mesh from B&Q. Were usually hopeless with any kind of DIY so we were quite proud!  hehe

The other tank we have is called a Perfecto I think and is smaller but taller, with 3 glass shelves. We have 5 in that

Id definitely recommend looking for cheap tanks in the paper, and Ive even seen them on Freecycle sometimes


----------



## Peteyandthegang

Angelmouse said:


> Here is my set up, its in my Conservatory, we have put sheets and towels up at the windows to keep the glare out!
> All the Boys


Is it just my eyes, or is that a leaping mouse in the green tub on the top left? :lol:


----------



## Angelmouse

Peteyandthegang said:


> Angelmouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my set up, its in my Conservatory, we have put sheets and towels up at the windows to keep the glare out!
> All the Boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just my eyes, or is that a leaping mouse in the green tub on the top left? :lol:
Click to expand...

Yes its a leaping mouse! his name is Gizmo and he always tried to get out, he has since gone to a new home but no doubt he is still trying to escape :lol:


----------



## Ruthy

Here's my rodent room, pics taken today:



















Sorry the pics need rotating and i'm lazy...


----------



## sasandcol

This is the new mouse house we bought, spent too much but we think it was worth it. they are taking a little time to settle in though, making them very skittish. Should we leave them to it for a while to settle or handle as normal?


----------



## Peteyandthegang

Id handle as normal after a regular settling in period to be honest. We use those Perfectos and theyre great tanks, but the top slidy lid does tend to make them a bit jumpy. We handle them the same and it seems to help, they get used to it more

Love what youve done with yours


----------



## sasandcol

Thank you  Our older doe only seems to be able to figure out how to go to the 1st floor so we have had to keep re-arranging it to help her. They seem to love the space, and i really like the Equisorb that we bought, we can really see the difference re: dust.


----------



## Peteyandthegang

Where did you get it from (the bedding) and how much did it cost? Were currently looking for a reasonably priced shavings alternative, looks like good quality

We have an older doe in one at the moment too and its so sweet, poor thing. She feels about for ages before climbing up or down and sometimes wobbles or falls. Well have to move her to a single level soon, but for now shes making it :love1 Might have to nab your mini ladder between floors idea


----------



## sasandcol

Go for it  The bedding is Equisorb, got it from a local horse feed place. Was going to go for aubiose but it was more expensive and not that many places had it in stock. Mice dont seem to mind the change. Was around £8 for a massive bag or bale!


----------



## Peteyandthegang

Thanx!  Im going to get looking for some now


----------



## NaomiR

I used to have a little 8 x 6 shed and this is how it looked


----------



## NaomiR

and this is what it looked like even before that, this is when I only bred cavies










I now have a new shed, it's double the size of the "old" one which I now only use as storage and my new shed is insulated and painted yellow so it's really nice and bright and cheery, will get some pictures soon so you can see the new tubs I've made


----------



## SarahC

god you make me ashamed,every nook and cranny of my shed is stuffed in a non orderly fashion with cages and tarzan could swing through no problem on the cobwebs.


----------



## DomLangowski

Just thought id post an updated photo of our setup


----------



## Peteyandthegang

Dom Im so jealous, it looks great! :shock: What size are the biggest tubs and whats in em?


----------



## Peteyandthegang

We made these, but theyre far too flimsy...I can see the mice chewing their way out within a few months (hopefully they wont though!) We also used mesh thats too big and did it a tad too low, so really we made a right arse of it :lol: But well get there. Need to order some proper RUBs

Also, does mesh on top matter so much, if youre stacking anyway? These have the wavy tops so we culdnt do it


----------



## Peteyandthegang

Heres where our ancient girls (all over 1 now) live


----------



## DomLangowski

Peteyandthegang said:


> Dom Im so jealous, it looks great! :shock: What size are the biggest tubs and whats in em?


the biggest ones are 64l and 3 of them are not complete so just have odd bits in them like the paper that comes with them and the mesh which we already cut, the ones like yours we made were a bit flimsy, thats why we have gone for all rubs now.

Belive it or not i used two rubs to stand on to get up to somewhere the other night and they took my weight fine. :lol:


----------



## sommy

Sorry about the doginess (spelling :?: ) of my pictures!!

Please, do ignore my slippers .

Also, the really big stick leaning against the ladder is not suppposed to be there. these mice have a freakish tendency to rearrange the cage!


----------



## Angelmouse

nice set up, good to see at least one of the mice out to see what you were up to  take it that one is the dominant one?


----------



## ian

sarahc said:


> god you make me ashamed,every nook and cranny of my shed is stuffed in a non orderly fashion with cages and tarzan could swing through no problem on the cobwebs.


So glad you said this Sarah, atleast I'm not the only one.... I'm so ashamed of my shed I think Daisy is the only person who has seen its full glory!


----------



## sommy

Angelmouse said:


> nice set up, good to see at least one of the mice out to see what you were up to  take it that one is the dominant one?


Yes that's the one.
Very inquisitive! It was the flash that woke them up! 

Montie came out like, 30 second later! So all is good!


----------



## ian

I used some very similar to peteyandthegang (if not the exact same-are they from Wilkinsons?) and I used to only put wire on the sides in order to allow stacking but I had a problem with condensation build up because I keep my mice in my garage. So now I can't stack and I have serious issues with finding space, its a pain!!

When I first started making them I also put the wire too low and I havent replaced them so I always have piles of bedidng and woodshavings being thrown out all over the place.


----------



## Peteyandthegang

Yep theyre Wilkos cheapest  :lol: We havent had any probs with condensation yet as they are in our living room, hopefully that wont happen...biggest prob has been the little beggers chewing on the thin plastic

Theyll do until we can afford proper RUBs though hopefully. How long have yours lasted?


----------



## ian

Mine have been in them for ages and had no problems yet just a few adjustments to prevent the condensation which probably wouldn't happen in a house as its much warmer than in a shed or garage in winter.

I tend to go for the cheapest plastic tubs because they have the same end effect and you can spend more on other things.


----------



## elsamarie

Hi all, 
Here are my tank set ups for my mice. As the tanks are basic Clearseal aquarium tanks i have bought some 'risers' which are meant to be shop display plinths and are sold in a nesting set of 3. They are ideal as they create levels / platforms whilst still being able to use space underneath as they are an upside down l_l shape.

I couldnt attach my pics to email as file too big but this link should take you to the gallery page on my website where i have pics!

http://the-mouse-house.co.uk/gallery.aspx

Elsa x


----------



## sommy

Very nice! I love the girls tank most!


----------



## yyoung

This is my luxury dwelling for just 4 mice at the moment. It is 4 foot long and therefore ridiculous for just 4 so I am going to put in my boy babies soon (wish me luck !) and move these four to my perfecto 3 level tank (which I hate by the way as it's a pain to clean and the pull out lid is a nuisance). I got real lucky with this tank as the front has sliding doors for ease of access and cleaning and it has a ventilation grid on the bottom and the top and best of all it was in the sale at my local pet shop. Of course it is too heavy to move. I still like my little crappy plastic tubs though.


----------



## Angelmouse

Very nice, I thought about a tank with sliding doors but they are expensive  I have tubs but they dont look so nice in the lounge (they are not in the lounge for that reason) but a tank would look right at home


----------



## yyoung

The shelf is just 4 pieces of wood stuck to the bottom and a piece of correx cut to lie across the top. The correx is easily removed for cleaning in the sink and washes easily.

Do you like my mushroom water dispenser that looks oddly rude ? I think its so obscure but they do use it.... probably because they are too lazy to go back downstairs for the other water :lol:


----------



## Angelmouse

:lol: :lol: :lol: yes I did see the mushroom :lol: I have seen them before and also thought they looked rude :lol: :lol: dear me must clean out my mind :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaomiR

ha ha I thought exactly the same thing so the one I had HAD TO GO :lol: I couldn't even wash it up!!!

and I'm not happy with my perfecto either cleaning it out's a total mission which is why my gerbil lives in it because she only needs to be cleaned out every 6-8 weeks


----------



## DomLangowski

Updated photo of our mousery


----------



## NaomiR

thought I would update pictures of my set-up too but don't forget I run a small animal rescue, this is one of 3 sheds I have for the small furries.......

In this picture you can see my mousery and hamstery shed which is on the left, to the right is the retirement village for my ex show piggies and at the back of the garden (at the end) is (I think you can just see it) my "old" guinea pig shed which is now where the bunnies and some of the breeding cavies live 










And this is the inside of my main shed, view from the left first (from the door) then from the right.......it's filled up really quickly :lol:


----------



## yyoung

Very impressive ..... what you got housed in that little lot then ?


----------



## vickyholt13

wow lovely set up wish mine was as organised i have two sheds one large with the piggies and bunny in and the smaller one contains my gerbs, chinny and small number of mice. i'll post pics soon but it is all to change as, as a few more mice arrive and my new tub/rub cages get set up it will be different.
naomi its fantastic for your array of animals


----------



## NaomiR

yyoung said:


> Very impressive ..... what you got housed in that little lot then ?


erm mice of all descriptions, multis, harvests (although you can't see their tank from these pictures) gerbils, hamsters syrians and dwarfs, rats and I think that's about it off the top of my head :lol:


----------



## SarahC

wow,wheres the dust ,debri and cobwebs.Very impressed with your **** and span ness but you're not coming to my house.We live in more mess than your pets.


----------



## NaomiR

my house is NO WHERE NEAR as clean as my shed :lol:


----------



## SarahC

mousedoms Hyacinth Bucket


----------



## Peteyandthegang

:lol: Id eat a candlit supper in there
Very nice Naomi! Also lovely piggies! (jealous as we have no private garden )


----------



## NaomiR

Peteyandthegang said:


> :lol: Id eat a candlit supper in there


ah that I frequently do :lol:

Funny enough it really annoyed me (because it took sooOoo long) when the "main" shed was being built and when Paul said he was going to varnish the floor I thought I was going to die :?

But even I have to admit it was worth it and I'm really pleased with the end result. It's my partner who's the perfectionist not me, honestly - I do like to keep it clean though and I spend A LOT of time in there. My partner's children live with us so it's like my "bolt hole" and I wanted to make it as nice a place to escape to as possible


----------



## Maplewood Stud

naomi, a wierd question but where did u get ur main shed - or did u guys build it x


----------



## NaomiR

http://www.southernsheds.com/

They delivered it, Paul built and perfected it 

We got my first shed from them too it's 8 x 6 and in excellent condition


----------



## Maplewood Stud

lovely ill have a nose, dad wants me to get a shed i think.
even though half the mice i got from u are now his, the silver tans are his mice and he had to name them lol x


----------



## julieszoo

I think those stacked tubs look very smart, and your new shed is very posh Naomi! Do those of you that use tubs in sheds find there is much of a problem with condensation in the winter months?


----------



## NaomiR

My tubs have so many "windows" it's not been a problem, they have the whole of the lid removed, the top half of one of the long sides and another section taken out of the opposite small end


----------



## julieszoo

Sorry for so many daft questions, but with them stacked is there much benefit to a mesh lid, or can air circulate between them. It's hard to see from pictures.


----------



## NaomiR

It's not daft you banana :lol:

I will take some pictures of my boxes today and make a new thread so you can see exactly what mine look like. I used Dom's template to make them so I'm guessing most people (on here anyway) have pretty similar ones but if I start a new thread people could post photos of their boxes?

I have quite a few different ones because it's been a learning experience what works and what doesn't :lol:


----------



## SarahC

I have wooden cages with mesh tops stacked on top of each other.I can confirm that my mice get no benefit what so ever from the mesh.Old habits die hard though and I stick with the traditional design.I also have the flat plastic rodent tanks,these work well stacked on top of each other because the lids have vented sides as well.Then I have a third wooden type that has a small nail knocked into the front of the lid that lifts the base of the upper cage slightly and allows air circulation.


----------



## NaomiR

my plastic tubs have curved bottoms so plenty of ventilation through the lid and the "windows" on the sides :lol:


----------



## SarahC

i wasn't expecting yours to be anything less than des res


----------



## april

Wow you have an amazing set-up for all your little furry pets Naomi ^^ I would convert my shed for my mice, but I live in Georiga(US) so it can get really hot. But maybe if I get a window a/c unit thing it could work out... But I am planning to convert the bath room that is in my garage that no one uses into my little "mousery". For sure though, I will post some pictures of my set-up soon


----------



## NaomiR

when we built that shed we did plan to install an air conditioner but by the time it was insulated it wasn't necessary. I can leave the door closed (windows open) and it stays cool over past 30 degrees, that's hot by our standards :lol:

I didn't realise that insulation can keep things cool aswell as warm


----------



## april

Yeah I thought about that, but I don't think my shed is insulated. But I just got a really cool cage that I am going to use for my 5 does that I have. I will post it soon once I am finished with it


----------



## april

Angelmouse said:


> Here is my set up, its in my Conservatory, we have put sheets and towels up at the windows to keep the glare out!
> All the Boys


I love your set-up! It's simple, but very functional and cute. I love those wire/type cages. The only thing I would change, is instead of having those 2 plastic cages to the left, is having 2 ten gallon tanks instead because I just like tanks instead. But plastic cages are cheaper and easier to clean. Good job ^^


----------



## razelamy

What's a RUB?


----------



## Mark

razelamy said:


> What's a RUB?


Really Useful Box


----------



## razelamy

hahaha, oh ok


----------



## razelamy

With the plastic tubs that have squares cut out and mesh placed over them, what are the black things that are used to secure that?


----------



## Peteyandthegang

Cable ties?


----------



## april

What are the name of the cages that have a bin thing with the plastic on top? I have always wanted one


----------



## Velvet_Meece

Bin thing? :lol:

I've no idea what you mean but if you mean the plastic tanks on the left then they are Petpal's


----------



## Jammy

WOW

Some fantastic set ups here gives me food for thought for sure


----------



## Velvet_Meece

*well this WAS where all my rodents were living in the loft...*





































...and this is NOW where they are all living in my new rodent shed :mrgreen: want to put more shelves up to make room for when my new Gambian pouched rat moves in, but i'm too worried the noise and commotion will stress the mums out 














































may i just point out also, that that rat in the glass tank doesn't live there, he was just in there because hes not very well, its not permanent


----------



## julieszoo

Looks like a nice big shed


----------



## Velvet_Meece

10x12 foot, but feels tiny now its full of animals


----------



## WillowDragon

I'm getting a 7x5ft shed... should be more than enough for my meeces! =oD

I need shelving too at some point =o/ lol

Willow xx


----------



## x.Laura.x

lovely shed!! i'd looooove to have my own. I have 2 rats, 12 mice and 2 hamsters in my room and there is ALWAYS a smell. I keep my windows open day and night as my boyfriend moans about the smell and all the wheels and crunching of food and everything and it keeps him up at night  He wants to get some ferrets so im probably going to have to get a shed as i don't know what im going to do when its winter lol my sister also has 5 male mice in her room and the smell is BAD. Any tips on getting a shed???? I have a big garden so have plenty of space for one  x


----------



## julieszoo

You really need to put your pets out before it gets too cold so they can acclimatise. Remember to allow for the cost of a base for the shed, and materials to line and insulate it. Electricity in the shed is very useful, especially for lighting during the winter. Good luck with sorting everything out


----------



## WillowDragon

What materials did you use to insulate?

Willow xx


----------



## SarahC

I used polystyrene tiles which we then panelled over with wood.Went over to a breeders house at the weekend and she had lined her shed with the silver stuff that reflects the sun.I don't know what its called but it seemed to work well.Bubble wrap would also work.We've removed the insulation from the roof now as the condensation gathered there and rotted it and we had to completley replace it.


----------



## WillowDragon

Well, I won't need a floor base as my shed is going on our bricked driveway, and in a spot picked purposefully because it gets no direct sunlight, so over heating should hopefully not be a problem...
And I was thinking of insulating walls in a few months towards the end of the year.

I never thought of bubblewrap! hehe

Willow xx


----------



## julieszoo

Loft insulation is good for the walls too, just board over it after. I used polystyrene in mine, the kind that came in big sheets.


----------



## Velvet_Meece

I was told insulating wasn't essential so therefore haven't opted for it, there are gaps along the edge of the roof to allow for air flow, they will be blocked over winter to stop icy drafts, but thats about it, the rodents will be provided with nest boxes full of warm bedding, and the fact i have no lone animals in there helps as they all have group body heat to help keep warm too 

We put a white roof on the shed to reflect heat in the summer, the shed is made up of 30mm thick panels and sat 1ft off the ground on waterproof lining so its dry under there, and built up with steel sleepers for plenty of air flow 

My partner fitted all the electrics, theres 2 sets of double strip lights and also a double plug socket for the radio and anything else that might be needed 

The only dilemma we have now is flooring, the floor lets through quite a draft so we're trying to think of something to put down, not carpet because although it allows the floor to breath its no good for cleaning spills up, then we thought lino (sp?) but that doesn't really allow the floor to breathe and my OH is worried about the floor rotting over time, its the one thing he wants to prevent as much as possible! .....


----------



## SarahY

Here's mine:










I have 18 lab cages with the lids on upside down to give the mice more room and allow easy water bottle attachment and access for me (you can see the upside-down lids in the picture) and there's four small plastic aquariums with water bottle hole drilled in for misc use, like temporary housing for single bucks when they don't have wives. I also have a tank for putting mice in when cleaning out etc. Most of my supplies (mite spray, CO2 equipment, spare bottles, etc) live on the top. You can see the food bin on the left. And it's all located in my hobby room where I do my painting etc. I must spend 2-3 hours a day every day in there! It takes me just over an hour to clean out everyone, sweep up and take the rubbish out to the bin and I do the does and the litters 2-3 times a week, partly because it keeps the mice active (you know how they bomb round when they've just been cleaned out) and partly because they are indoors so I try to keep the smell down a bit.

Sarah xxx


----------



## violet1991

Eeee, all so tidy, mines such a mess in my bedroom  no pic i'm afraid!

Vi x


----------



## SarahC

I found viewing your set up really interesting.I have quite a few lab cages and never thought of your good idea,putting the lids on upside down.It looks a lovely environment for the mice.


----------



## wyliegirl

I have 2 critter trail cages that i connected into 1 in the first cage i put his igloo house and some carefresh and a big pile of shredded paper.On this cage he also has the tunnel where he can climb up and there is another hidey spot for him in the other cage that connects to the first in is his wheel(not wire),his bed,food dish,bottle(came with cage),tunnel that leads up to hidey spot),2 shelves and this cage is covered with careefresh besides his bed and hidey spots.His cages are put on a dresser so underneath the cages is a thin piece of board which he can crawl on and on the board is a curved funnel.Down from his 2nd cage with the shelves is a long ramp that leads to the closet(as my closet has no doors on it) and in the closet is his purse for when i take him walmart,etc,small shirt for him to crawl under,a sofa hidey,newspaper,waterbottle,box with 2 holes in it.sorry no pics


----------



## Jack Garcia

SarahY said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 18 lab cages with the lids on upside down to give the mice more room and allow easy water bottle attachment and access for me (you can see the upside-down lids in the picture) and there's four small plastic aquariums with water bottle hole drilled in for misc use, like temporary housing for single bucks when they don't have wives. I also have a tank for putting mice in when cleaning out etc. Most of my supplies (mite spray, CO2 equipment, spare bottles, etc) live on the top. You can see the food bin on the left. And it's all located in my hobby room where I do my painting etc. I must spend 2-3 hours a day every day in there! It takes me just over an hour to clean out everyone, sweep up and take the rubbish out to the bin and I do the does and the litters 2-3 times a week, partly because it keeps the mice active (you know how they bomb round when they've just been cleaned out) and partly because they are indoors so I try to keep the smell down a bit.
> 
> Sarah xxx


Sarah, I envy this setup *SO MUCH*! It looks so efficient and orderly! I have OCD, so I would *kill* to have a setup as clean and orderly as this. 

My whole mouse room is laid out in a bunch of pictures on my website: http://jacksmousery.webs.com/insidejm.htm I also have pictures of mice in one of the other links...


----------



## SarahY

> Sarah, I envy this setup! It looks so efficient and orderly! I have OCD, so I would *kill* to have a setup as clean and orderly as this.


Thanks Jack, I like it. I didn't just tidy up for the photo either, it always looks this tidy  It was expensive to set up in the first place, I had to buy all my cages in one go because they were secondhand and I have to have matching things lol, so I couldn't risk not being able to find any more cages the same! The expense for lab cages was well worth it though, those things will last (and match!) forever!

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon

Oh my mousey set up never looks that tidy!! LOL The substrate has a habit of getting every bloody where! :lol:

Though I will have to take a picture next week once I have reorganised cages and finished the insulation in my shed. It will look like the inside of a space ship because its thermal insulation and silver! Hehee!!

I have jokingly nicknamed it the TARDIS, and knowing how geeky me and my housemates are, the shed may very well end up being painted blue at some point next year! hehe

Willow xx


----------



## Jack Garcia

Haha! I went back and viewed all the pics in this thread and I have to say I like Sarah's best. In my dreams I have a house with a very large room with very large windows for my houseplants, my artwork, and my mice, and the setup I'd have would look very similar to that one. 

Did you build the wood shelves yourself?


----------



## Toast

It seems like you all have quite a set-up. Mine is just a few smaller cages for the male (s) and breeding and then a big cage for the colony. No pics, sorry!


----------



## harlequin stud

hi all

this is the set up in my shed a few have asked how i keep mine
so i thought i would let you see for your selfs please let me know what you think

the breeding section









the growing on section were i keep mice either that i am going to show
or waiting to make my mind up if they will be breed









and then we have what i call the birthing section were i put the does of course
to have there young and raise them for the 1st 4 weeks


----------



## danniixx

woa! Lots of mousies lol, puts my 'mousery' to shame. My mum thinks I have too many :lol: will just go take pics of my set up. . . . .

Mousies :










and just so my lot doesn't look pathetic :lol:

rats 









gerbils


----------



## moustress

Wow, h.s., you are the first mousery I've seen that has more tanks than I do! Now I don't feel alone and not nearly as weird. I still need to improve my set-up, but now I feel like I can take a couple of pix and no one will get weirded out seeing tanks from floor to ceiling. I like the plastic storage converted to mouse housing, but I love being able to see my meeces, which is why I use the plexiglas tanks and the other plastic critter carrier type tanks.


----------



## windyhill

Oh wow, some of you have tons of mice! I love the setups.
Mine is currently being worked on and its not much to look at, but here it is:


----------



## Toast

Wow! My dad thinks I have way too many mice and I only have 10 cages! And only 4 of them actually have mice in them!


----------



## WillowDragon

Here is my set up, looking majorly different to how it used to, but much more organised... all the mice were moved to one side of my shed so I can fit in cages for rats 










I do have about 5 more cages, but they aren't in use at the moment... any ventilation and water bottles you can't see are around the sides hehe Thats what happens when you have RUB's made by three different people, they are all slightly different!

W xx


----------



## Elven

Mousery.









The nursery.


----------



## nanette37

Elven said:


> The nursery.


is there any mesh on those? if there arent then you should probably cut out part of the front of each drawer and put some mesh on so they can get some more air


----------



## Elven

nanette, dont worry, I have used that a long time, and there is plenty of air for mice.


----------



## nanette37

ok just makin sure!


----------



## moustress

I wonder about that too...


----------



## Yelena

mousetress, I love you signature


----------



## mousedog

COOLIO!


----------



## ccoryjohnn

You all have some awesome setups! Some are very impressive. I just have a little hamster cage :lol: I only keep as pets


----------



## The secret garden

Sarah i demand to know where your shelving comes from


----------



## SarahY

Who, me? My husband made it for me out of some 2"x4", 2"x1", and a white kitchen worktop 

Sarah xxx


----------



## The secret garden

Well your have to bring him with you when you come up to mine so he can make me one.


----------



## demon_x_slash

I wouldn't be too comfortable using any old plastic tub - the genuine RUBs are made of very tough plastic, and most of my rodents have given it a few nips and then decided they were on to a loser trying to gnaw through it and then left it alone entirely.

I will say that IMO mesh should always go on the inside of the RUB, simply because any plastic edge that potentially leads to the outside should be protected by an unchewable barrier. As long as you file down the edges of the mesh until they're smooth - and yes, this takes a while with a tiny hand-held metal file (the only one available to me!) but it does mean that the cutouts are safe from any that _are _inclined to try to chew out. If the plastic's on the outside there's nothing to stop them chewing sideways until they get clear of the mesh. I use metal bolts and washers to attach the mesh, but that's more personal preference and escape-paranoia (I rent), because I've used cable ties to attach toys etc and they've not been chewed so they're probably fine.

I also find it easier to snip a small hole in the mesh of a panel and file it down - 2x2 squares in 4mm mesh - for the water bottle on a side mesh panel - it lets you use the wire hooks that came with the bottle - and again the metal spout is unchewable, so as long as there's a water bottle attached to the cage even pups wouldn't be able to get through. But I tend to try and make sure at least two sides have panels, for air flow, and a few small panels (small for strength) in the top. This also increases climbing space, all my meeces have been climbers, and physically fit for it. Helps them work off the treats!  It's also handy for hanging stuff with the aforementioned cable ties, it helps me vary their environment enormously.

For the cut-outs themselves I have an old soldering iron that cost me about £3 - it's half-chipped and has been used for quite a few cages over the years, but still works great. Ventilation is an absolute must though, and obviously don't do it in the same room as your animals...I also use the iron to melt the holes for the bolts, as luckily it's slightly smaller than the dia. of the bolts themselves, so it's just a quick melt-n-wiggle and out again, and you have perfect bolt-holes. The only thing that annoys me is the plastic swarf left behind - if you're practised at getting rid of the excess as you melt it's fine, but it can be quite messy (and the melting plastic is HAWT!) at first.

I'll post a few pics of my old mouse cage, and one of my current one with two does who are mad climbers, below.


















You should be able to make out the water bottle cut-out in the panel...









Holes made to fit a play-shelf - they had to be thin so that the edges of the shelf would surround them and block them from any possible chewing.









Fully set up and ready for meece...



























The current one - it's tall, with an XL lid for added height, and hanging ladders, with the food bowl at height as well to encourage more climbing. They love it


----------



## Autumn2005

Wow, your mice have so many toys! They must just love it in there!


----------



## demon_x_slash

They like climbing over stuff, digging under it, foraging, just generally displaying rodenty behaviour. Lots of holes in things to invite investigation, etc. I try and change it every other time I clean out. My hamster on the other hand is sweet but has the personality of a log - he's simply not bothered with anything he can't eat, so he only gets cardboard sundries to chew on, there's no point trying anything more involved. I think mice are a lot smarter than hamsters, even though I love the little slug


----------



## Lizzle

*demon_x_slash*, your RUBs are awesome! I wish I could find those for sale around here, or a soldering iron. Most of my mice don't like to chew on plastic so I can get away with thinner, cheaper plastic that I can use an exacto knife on to cut space for the wire mesh.

I agree about the hamsters seeming less intelligent. :X I have a russian dwarf hamster who can be really sweet, but like other russian dwarves, she can't jump very high and tends to fall off of things. :lol: She doesn't take to climbing either - she prefers to be a big flattened ball of squish and sleep. She's also quite the antisocial little thing. I call her my Hamtard (in the most endearing way of course). :lol:


----------



## Kallan

I spy Harry Potter books


----------



## Mousezombie

My mouse set up is kinda dwarfed by my gerbilarium. I plan to get a larger cage at some point for the mouses. Also not included is a 24litre rub tank


----------



## JustMouse

Both of your setups are great! Here's ours (for our buck):


----------



## Mymouse

wow demon_x_slash, I just LOVE your tall rub with the XL cover, that cage is so much fun for meeces! 

Justmouse, that is such a cute cage but isn´t it a pain to clean? There is hardly any bedding in there (and my bucks seem to pee on ANYTHING).


----------



## JustMouse

Mymouse said:


> Justmouse, that is such a cute cage but isn´t it a pain to clean? There is hardly any bedding in there (and my bucks seem to pee on ANYTHING).


the cage opens really easily for cleaning, and you can pretty easily wipe it down. he placed his bedding in that one particular corner, but he's not big on nesting. he pees a lot but i dont mind cleaning


----------



## ChaosKirin

Wow, these all look awesome!

I'd love to do a setup like this. Those large plastic containers people call RUBs... Can you get those at target? So much more comfortable-looking than what I'm using.


----------



## Rhasputin

I've seen RUBs at Walmart. But nowhere else so far in Virginia.

They're called RUBs because the brand name of the container is "Really useful bin"


----------



## thekylie

You've seen them at Walmart? I've seen a similar design there but they were through a different brand.

I HAVE seen RUBs (the real brand) at Office Depot. I was a little too excited when I found them. I was on the phone with my bf and I could just tell he was giving me one of :roll: <--- these faces. You can also order them online! When I'm not so broke I plan on switching everyone into a converted bin just for the sake of everything being uniform, but I find it hard to justify atm with a surplus of other cages.

Also, JustMouse... I bought that cage for my pets and returned it the same day. I didn't think it was safe because there are too many places for toes/tail/a scared mouse to get stuck, and it didn't seem sturdy, or out of a good plastic, and it seemed like it would scratch easily. I could also see the boy I had wanted to put in there coating EVERYTHING with pee. There also doesn't seem to be that much air flow, and it's maybe 5 inches deep. I know mice naturally like to climb and burrow, but I still didn't think it was wide enough. It was a good idea to try though. I'm glad people are trying to get more innovative with their cage designs.


----------



## Rhasputin

I haven't checked office supply stores. But yes. Walmart here carries RUBs (the real brand) although they only seem to have the smaller ones. :|


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry

I suppose I could post a few pix of my set up.

This is my big female colony cage. (ignore the cluttered extra supplies behind the tank :roll: )

























Lab cages(for single males and moms nursing a brand new litter), hamster cage(used for mice) and two ten gallon tanks:









Another view of the two ten gallons. Mice and accessories change in this cage all the time. 









And I know this is not mice but I had to throw it in there... these are my tow AMAZING Martin's R695 Rat cages. On the right is the boys, left is the girls. =] 









So there is my humble set up. It could use some improving but it will do for now.


----------



## Megzilla

*Fun Family Rodentry*
I _LOVE_ your female colony tank!! I used to have something like that 

Here's mine  I know it's small, but i'm soon expanding 

















I also have a quarantine cage in my room.


----------



## Lou-Fraser

thought id add to the set ups heres mine


----------



## Morena

This is my breeding room


























On colored paper I write whats inside the box, Yellow = Litters, Green = Pairs, Blue = Bucks, Pink = Does.

I use the boxes of Ikea (Samla) for the does and a little bit smaller ones for the bucks. 
For young mice I have two big Samla boxes where young does can stay 'til they are old enough for breeding.

Totally I've got ca. 45 boxes (totally ca. 150 mice), normally there are not more than 3 mice in one box so they have enough place to move. 
Accept, of course, when there are litters. on the right side there are more boxes which didn't fit on the photo.
Important for me is that the mice have enough wood chips (don't really know if this word is right) so they can dig tunnels, which they love to do.


----------



## unicorn

Megzilla, are the boxes with the curves secure? I ask as I have been having real problems finding boxes for my boys and those are the only ones I could find but I thought they may chew the lip of them?


----------



## The Village Mousery

Matalan sell flat ones for pretty cheap


----------



## unicorn

My nearest Matalan is 120 miles away :lol:


----------



## Morena

Ikea Samla boxes are cheap to and have a good size. In Switzerland they cost CHF 6.00, think that would be about 3 Pounds?


----------



## bels10

My girls have all the fun at the moment!


----------



## Myth

Nice - don't envy you having to clean it out though ! :lol:


----------



## Matt Haslam

yeah i had two of those cages, lasted 2 weeks with me! then i changed to tubs!


----------



## bels10

Shiprat said:


> yeah i had two of those cages, lasted 2 weeks with me! then i changed to tubs!


I'm not a full on breeder (yet). Just bought a pregnant mouse from the pet shop. I just love watching them have fun and run around the tubes, they give me hours of entertainment. Is the cleaning issue why you changed to tubs or was it a safety thing? I too may get tired of cleaning this set up eventually.


----------



## The Boggit keeper

Hi, this is where my six girls live,I couldn't believe my luck when I found a large cage but with narrow bar spacings  It's a bit of a bugger to clean out though :roll:


----------



## moustress

Those brightly colored set-ups look like fun for the meeces, but nightmarish to clean out. First you have to extract the mousies, or at least corral them in one part while you clean the others...


----------



## Elven

I would so put a hamster in that blue cage, and get terrariums for mice.


----------



## Mymouse

nice cage The Boggit Keeper, I never knew it was possible to get a cage that large with that narrow bars  nice
I have one cage with tubes and I just can´t wait to change is for a bin, just takes so long to clean but very nice for the mice if people can be botherd.


----------



## bels10

After reading all advice about cages and babies I decided to make a RUB for my new mum and her litter of 10 (plus another female mouse who seems to care more for the babes than Mum does). They have all settled in nicely and we are all happy! It cost me $70 Australian dollars and 3 hours to make it (not to mention 2 good kitchen knives to melt the gaps in the lid) just to make the one enclosure ! I have to say I thought the mouse activity set (hammock, climbing set etc) was extravagant but they love it and use it all the time so it was worth the money. Thanks heaps to the tutorial about how to make a RUB!


----------



## bels10

I love the RUB so much... I went for the penthouse version! I made this 119 Lt into a multi level breeding tank yesterday and my buck and doe have been going at it ever since the move!
Pic 2 shows my female taking refuge on the tree (exhausted) and it gives a good scale to the size of the tank


----------



## Rosewood

My temporary set up, hopefully going to be better soon.

My current does home.
























My bucks homes.
















Currently holding sawdust, boxes and tubes. Bedding and food are in celebrations tins xD can you tell I'm a newb at this?









Hopefully, I'll be getting something slightly larger and better. I have four does to a draw at the minute, because they're all quite small, but it'll be two to a draw (and I have six) once they're larger. I want to get some of the converted RUBs when I can afford them.


----------



## Rhasputin

They need a lot more ventilation than those drawers alone can provide. :?


----------



## Rosewood

I know, I'm trying my best. I'm currently out of money, and hopefully when I get more, I'll be buying some of Dom's converted RUB setups. I leave the draws open at night to make sure they have a decent amout of ventilation, and I've checked to make sure they can't jump out. I also open the window at night so they get fresh air. There are gaps underneath for extra ventalation, it isn't as sealed as it appears, so don't worry Rhasputin. I am trying to get better cages for them as soon as I can do.


----------



## Rhasputin

At least you are trying.

I would clean their litter very often, to make sure that there is no amonia build up. Twice a week might be best. With little ventilation, even a bit of amonia can be harmful to your meeces


----------



## shadowmouse

Here's my humble little mousery set-up. I don't breed, but I have 6 does.


----------



## jessilynn




----------



## shadowmouse

jessilynn said:


>


What is in the smaller drawers and bins?


----------



## zany_toon

Proof that my room is as hectic looking as it sounded in the thread a while back when we were talking about living arrangements  Excuse the toys and boxes on top of the cages but when my furries get out their cages I like them to be able to play on top :lol:








(teddy bear is for Pop to use to reach the shelf as he loves using it as a lookout.









(Spare cage at the edge of this photo will soon be in use but is currently holding the bedding  )









Cage at the bottom holds the babies from Miss.understood and Kerryann until they are big enough to go into a cage with bars and not walk through them :lol: The cage at the back holds 7 of my boys









I like my old men to have big cages - Kissifur is on the bottom with his nephew Sealey living on top.


















Girls on the bottom, single boys in the two cages above.









Multis in the cage/cupboard.









My two oldest girls, two neutered boys and 5 younger girls - hoping to introduce the babies to them


----------



## NuttySian

Holy moly Zany! :lol: Are those pico cages any good? I keep looking at them but the doors and the inbuilt house put me off.


----------



## zany_toon

NuttySian said:


> Holy moly Zany! :lol: Are those pico cages any good? I keep looking at them but the doors and the inbuilt house put me off.


:lol: I thought that might be most people's reaction :lol: The pico cages are alright but tbh I think the rodys are better - my boys all love the inbuilt houses (they can actually be taken off so you could mesh the space) but the spacing around the door is a bit of a problem. My biggest, fattest mouse Mustard can get out of it without much effort so needless to say that there are more than a few things covering the door now :lol:


----------



## Kallan

That's great, zany, now next time my parents tell me my mice are taking over my room, I'll just show them those pictures and say, 'Nope, *that's* taking over the room!!!"


----------



## zany_toon

Kallan said:


> That's great, zany, now next time my parents tell me my mice are taking over my room, I'll just show them those pictures and say, 'Nope, *that's* taking over the room!!!"


:lol: Glad to help then  Although there is some floor space still showing that I would like to do away with


----------



## SarahY

It's changed a bit here, so thought I'd post new pictures:

Blackthorn Stud, now with three big rat lab cages (thanks SarahC!) for running on young does, and my own personal freezer where I keep the dogs' meat/raw bones and euthanised mice:









A closer look at the breeding cages/buck housing:









And a closer look at the rat cages, which I have meshed to make them safe for mischievous young ladies:









Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC

god,yours look like the product of ocd and mine as you have witnessed look like something from a hoarders house.Even when I get my new shed I won't manage that.Marks one shed is like yours.My 3 sheds are bunged up to the roof


----------



## Matt Haslam

SarahC said:


> god,yours look like the product of ocd and mine as you have witnessed look like something from a hoarders house.Even when I get my new shed I won't manage that.Marks one shed is like yours.My 3 sheds are bunged up to the roof


I think my shed sounds like yours SarahC. There is no way i can ever be that lovely and tidy and well organised. My mind is never that organised about anything.

SarahY, love your setup! can you come sort my shed out when you have a minute or week!


----------



## bels10

Zany, I hope to god you don't sleep in that bed???? I can't imagine what kind of sleep you would get with 50 mouse wheels squeaking at once! :lol:


----------



## jessilynn

shadowmouse said:


> jessilynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is in the smaller drawers and bins?
Click to expand...

In the drawers is TP tubes, food, spare parts to things, and treats. The tiny bins are used to hold bucks during cage cleaning.


----------



## geordiesmice

great set up very tidy


----------



## zany_toon

bels10 said:


> Zany, I hope to god you don't sleep in that bed???? I can't imagine what kind of sleep you would get with 50 mouse wheels squeaking at once! :lol:


Yes I sleep in that bed, and there are only 27 wheels between 45 mice :lol: It's odd, I can't sleep without squeaky mouse wheels  If I go away on holiday I'm lucky if I get 2 hours sleep a night because it's too quiet (how can the centre of Aberdeen and Dundee be too quiet on a Friday night :lol And what's even worse is that I can tell who is running in the wheels with the light off because I recognise each wheel's squeak and how each mousie runs :lol:


----------



## geordiesmice

Sarah Y can I ask where do you get your cages from, is there a website?


----------



## SarahY

I bought them from a nice chap on eBay. If you're looking for some keep an eye on eBay, using the searches "rodent breeding cage" and "lab cage". Large quantities of lab cages come up very regularly 

Sarah xxx


----------



## WoodWitch

geordiesmice said:


> where do you get your cages from, is there a website?


If it helps, I get mine from here, but you gotta be pretty dedicated to spend this much money :roll:

http://reptilekeeping.co.uk/advanced_se ... =&x=21&y=4

ETA...the link (I forgot the first time I posted)


----------



## geordiesmice

Thank you for your help guys, they look very professional cages that is a fantastic set up Sarahy


----------



## Rosewood

I've seen some of the lab cages and such on ebay, but they cost around 200 quid. Then again, they included racks and there were LOADS of them xD I will post my new set up once I'm home


----------



## jessierose2006

i know everyone says yay and nay to this but for space conservation for now i have a 3-drawer rolling cart for my mice with holes drilled all along the tops of the drawers they get lots of air, no condensation, and not smelly. i hang the bottles on the front. the only problem i did have was with the feeder drawer they were jumping and able to squeeze out (no worries tho i saw it do it so hurried and put a stop to that. i affixed 1/2x1/4 holed hardware cloth to the sides of the stand so no more escapees  it actually works really nice i have 2 does in the top drawer my buck in the middle with one doe and the bottom has a feeder and 2 does as i am very very small scale or my bf would kill me of course he will do that once he hears the little baby squeeks in another couple weeks  guess ill have to say "oops i didnt know it was a boy  " :lol: :lol: :lol: then ill have my old tub cages available for use


----------



## thekylie

Could you post a picture of the cart? And how you affixed the mesh to the sides? I know a lot of people here have been interested at one time or another in using those carts and some pictures would be awesome to see what your got to work.

Also, to prevent chewing, you can hot glue mesh behind the holes you drilled (inside the cage), and they won't be able to get at the plastic.


----------



## jessierose2006

ok i didnt drill holes for the mesh i banded it to the poles of the cart so it stayed put but it is a MAJOR pain to cut the mesh so the drawer is still able to slide out i only have it done on one drawer as the feeders are the only ones that try to escape but im sure i will have to do it on all drawers eventually. ive never had any problems with chewers at all (knocks on wood) and the drawers dont really have any edges for them to get a bite on. i wasnt sure how it was going to work when i bought it but i actually like it more than the tubs and its space saving you do have to make sure since some cart are not as tight around the drawer openings that you get one that is like mines tight in the front and back so i only had to worry about the sides. you also need to make sure your bottle holders are big enough other wise you have to fight with the bottles a little like i do since i had to use the ones they came with. ill post pics below with explanations


----------



## jessierose2006

my set up

















how i attached bottle holder (you kinda have to hold it and mark the place to drill)









where the bottle goes into the drawer (i had to drill 2 holes for it since its angled)









the bottom drawer where all the trouble makers stay so i dont have loose mice 









i cut the mesh so it slid up into the arch of the drawer area and then attached it using a piece of wire to hold it in place you may have to edit this several times or you could just attach it to the outside but then have to worry about mice getting between the drawer and the mesh.


----------



## icedmice

WOW what a diverse range of setups. Some awesome ideas.
I do need to build shelving specifically for my tubs, this is my 'mouse room' not including the nursery bench which just has paired mice and growouts. That has an additional 10 tubs of varying size.

http://sites.google.com/site/icedmicerodentry/our-practice/our-mousery

I've since innovated a new rodent cage design, a hybrid lab/pet cage. Easy maintenence with extra leg room as soon as I perfect the design I'll post a few pics. 
I'm trialling a 150L tub as a grow out on a rat litter. Obviosuly it will need a few adjustments for mice.

Next year is a big year for changes, upscaling breeding programs, refining varieties to 3 specific types, reducing rat health issues through alterations in husbandry and breeding, changes in tub design. Lots to keep me occupied!


----------



## geordiesmice

I was thinking in buying some lab cages but you dont seem to be able to view the mice properly , mine are in tanks with lids and I can watch them at any time.There are lab cages on Ebay at the moment £4.00 each that seems a reall bargain im very tempted do you need pellets for feeding ?


----------



## SarahY

No you don't need pellets for feeding. I just drop the food on the bars and it falls through on to the floor.

Sarah xxx


----------



## geordiesmice

Thats great ,Sarah what water bottles is best to use


----------



## Aussie_Dog

This is Waldo's 10gal tank as of about 10 minutes ago
















I gave the walls a scrubdown after the picture-taking, as the areas nearest the wheel were splattered with pee. Yay.


----------



## SephysManda

My first cage. Still need to set up my second cage.


----------



## Mouse Girl

i'm going to get some boxes to convert soon so i can start breeding but i don't know wether i should get RUB's or ordinary boxes as i can get the normal ones cheaper than the shop prices but if the RUB's will last longer i will pay more any suggestions?


----------



## FeralWolf

You guys all have so many mice! I only have two. More on the way! Do you know where to get a cheap RUB? One that my does won't chew through? :lol:


----------



## thekylie

If you're in the US you can get the actual name brand RUB (Really Useful Box) at Office Depot usually. They're about $12-20 depending on what size you get. You don't have to get a RUB though. There are several other options that a a bit cheaper that you can find at places like Walmart and Target. You'll pay more for good plastic ones, but it's worth it. There is one style I like that they sell at Walmart that is clear and has curved sides and thick handles that are either lime green or blue to snap on the lid. I forget the brand.

If you're anywhere overseas I can't be of much help.


----------



## Rhasputin

They have RUBs in the UK, Kylie.


----------



## thekylie

Oh, I know. I just don't know of any names of any stores that sell them there. That's what I meant by I can't help. And I never know if RUB means "I want a name brand Really Useful Box" or "I want a good sturdy bin for mice".


----------



## Rhasputin

So confusing! :lol:


----------



## thekylie

I'm willing to bet that no group of consumers knows more about plastic storage totes/tubs than small animal keepers. Except for maybe professional organizers.


----------



## Bridgette Rena

I've made 5 cages so far. One larger one comfortable enough for 6-8 mice, a medium sized for 4 mice and 3 smaller cages for singles. I used the "how to convert your own RUB into a mouse cage" from woodlands. It was very helpful. I'll post some pictures once I get a chance to take some.

Everyone's set up puts mine to shame though. =P


----------



## Mouse Girl

think i'm going to get boxes that aren't RUB's there expensive in the uk i will test out a good sturdy box instead thanks!


----------



## Discordya

I know that this is not really what everyone likes to see as far as size, but let me just point that I only have 1 mouse, and I try my best to put things that he can play with. There is a TP tube in the bottom that you can't see, cuz he pushed it towards the front of his cage.










Someone suggested to me (cant remember who now!) that I could get some sort of rope and have it hang down since the cage is tall (it goes taller than the photo above shows). What kind of rope could I use and how would I attach it to the roof of the cage?


----------



## racingmouse

Apart from the wheel, there is`nt much for him to do in there? The cage is very small. Where does he sleep? Do you give him bedding or a box to hide and sleep in? Enriching his environment is good, but a rope would need to be hung length-ways and not dangling down. As he ages, he won`t want to climb up vertical ropes! Over here we can buy bendy-bird ropes they sell for caged birds and they attach with plastic screws at either end. But any cotton rope is usually fine. You can braid rope together aswell, but he will urine mark anything he plays on, so the rope will need changing and washed periodically.

You could cable tie in another full shelf above the one you have aswell with a bit of imagination. Lower the green shelf down a bit and then using an old plastic tray or similar with four holes drilled into the corners, you could make him another shelf above that? This would give him another level to play on!


----------



## geordiesmice

Discordya your mouse will climb the bars too I would put him a pet mouse house on the cage floor and maybe a log with holes bored in they love those. My Multi Mamates have chewed through the tough plastic base of there cage last night lol I captured them and went out to buy them a new 3ft tank I couldnt buy a single wheel pets at home had none .These are My pets , Mamates like plenty room to chase there mate before they will breed so maybe the original cage was not big enough there a pair sadly they have never bred. I need a rope for them some tubes to run through and a new wheel because they love wheels.


----------



## Discordya

Thanks for the advice! I didn't think of looking in the bird section for stuff, because I use to have parakeets as a child and we always bought neat things for them to play on in their cages and a lot of it can be used for these little guys, can't they! I seen someone have the little bendable rope thingies and the little bendy bridge things in some others' setups.

I also seen someone make some things out of popcicle sticks! I really like that idea, the walmart here has a box of 100 or so for like $1 or something ridiculously cheap. IS there a glue that would be ok to use for that in case he chews it up?

As far as things other than his wheel and the bridge and platform, on the bottom you can't see very well what he has. He has some papers he likes to shred up and he has a toilet paper roll and an apple wood thing to chew, he carries that around a lot and plays with it. But now I have more inspiration! I only have had him for about 2 weeks or so so I'm still getting situated with his environment.

He was an unexpected pet, from my sister who bought it for her and her son to enjoy but she did not want to care for him anymore (claims allergies) and so I took him in so she would not just mal treat him. I love animals and this little guy captured my heart <3


----------



## racingmouse

There is a specific child friendly PVA glue over here in the UK that people use to make structures from but I can`t say what`s it`s called as I`ve never used it. I imagine there will be a similar product in the states though? A word of warning on glue though, if you do make him anything, I would make sure it dried well away from him for a good few days to let the smell of the glue fade. Mices` noses are very sensitive to anything irritant so be very careful.

I`m sure the little guy will appreciate staying with you! If you can find a bigger cage for him soon I`m sure he would love it.


----------



## Discordya

I think I know the kind of glue you mean. I would definitely let it dry a bit before introducing to his cage, thanks for that!

As far as cage goes, unfortunately this is what he can have. I have him only because he was in danger of being neglected from my sister and I was not going to let that happen. I have only my bedroom and I have already no space. I was lucky his cage fit perfectly on this shelf, as it is the only shelf I have open and not taken with storage of other things. I know it is not ideal and some will think I am horrible, but I think he is fairly happy and will be ok. I am doing my best to build more for him with the extra height space his cage has.


----------



## geordiesmice

Discordya im sure your mouse will be fine in the cage you seem very keen on looking after him good luck.Does he have a name yet ?


----------



## Discordya

His name is Frankie


----------



## geordiesmice

Sounds a cool name I like his cage looks ok for one pet Mouse.Give him a few treats now and again a few dried mealworms and pieces of bread but not too much you dont want Frankie getting fat.


----------



## hyshqa

Here are my set ups 

This tank contains my single buck Ron:










This tank contains my two adult does and the 4 pinkies (it's a bit scruffy at the moment but I want to leave it a bit longer while the babies are so young):










And this is the tank containing my 6 juvenile mice before they go off to their new homes:


----------



## racingmouse

Ron`s small tank looks suspiciously close to what looks like a fire alarm/smoke detector? Is that what that round device is? If it is (de-activated I hope!) I would remove it incase the battery goes off and poor Ron takes a coronary from the noise!!!  :lol:


----------



## geordiesmice

Starting drinkling early  There is certainly alot for them to do in there, can they run around if they want.That second tank is ideal for mice.


----------



## hyshqa

Haha, yes I think it is some kind of smoke detector, but there's no battery in it and it's been there since I moved in a month or so ago so it's fine 

LOL - that's my housemate's beer crate :lol: I'm more of a cider drinker  Yeah there's enough room for them to have a run around  There's plenty of room on the top two levels for a little run, skip up or down, and a bit more of a run  And on the bottom level they can run right around the outside edge, as well as straight through the middle in places - they tend to shove everything around though so sometimes they block their own way :roll:


----------



## Vhendi

Just starting to put items in and figure out placement... 10 gallons looks a lot bigger just sitting empty on the pet store shelf. *sigh* To get more use out of it, I added a plexiglass shelf. It was fun and a bit nerve-wracking, lol.









The current setup, after I finished adding the lip to the shelf so it could hold some bedding. I still don't think this is the "optimum" placement to utilize the space, but I figure I can keep adding/rotating toys and item placement every so often when I do a cage cleaning to keep it an interesting environment.

I have collected several paper tubes, nesting material, a rope/tennis ball toy, and some other things to occupy them as well in my "toy stash", lol. I don't actually have any mice yet, which is why the tank looks super clean.

Question about cage accessories: 
Is using a sturdy paper clip to hang toys from the tank topper and side of the tank safe? I've made sure there's no sharp bits anywhere that could harm them, but is it okay if the mice happen to try and bite it?

Also, is 1/2 in wire spacing on a cage too big for mice? I have a large wire cage I used for my rats and did not even consider using it for my mice, thinking the wires to be too wide, but I admit the potential space of the cage is tempting. X_x


----------



## racingmouse

Looking good Vhendi! Although your silent spinner wheel is the `mini` version and is way too small for adult mice, so you should replace that with the `regular` sized spinner. It`s 6.5" inches across. The mini size is only suitable for Roborovski hamsters. 

Also, I don`t want to add to the negitivity, but if that`s Carefresh you are using as substrate, it`s nasty stuff and my mice got allergies from just mixing it into my cardboard squares bedding. I vowed never to use it again, so just thought I would warn you about it. I know many people use it as it`s a US product, but if you can find a better alternative, I would say go for it. Aspen? I don`t know much about Aspen but I know many US members use it. Maybe they can advise?

Everything else in your tank is fine! Although I would have two water bottles rather than just one incase one fails to work. maybe have one in one corner and one in the other?

Your mice are going to be spoiled!


----------



## geordiesmice

Vhendi I love your set up they should be really happy in there, well done a tank is brilliant for observing pet mice. I would keep an eye on your feed dish as as soon as you put the mice in they will start scent marking and will scrat around in the substrate and fill the feed dish up with it.I personally dont like carefresh it smells awfull I use megazorb its lovely to work with no dust, no smell,and I get it for £6.29 for 85 ltrs price is not the main thing it lasts a long timeit absorbs mice smells and it does what it says on the tin absorbs any moisture.But you try what you want you might like the carefresh its all down to personal choice dont stop using it because we say lots of people use carefresh.You will get the mice fancier bug now  and might want more keep then nice and clean handle them reguarly and they will give you hours of enjoyment.


----------



## MouseHeaven

I've never experienced any problems with Carefresh, I think it's a great brand - it's just so darn expensive! Although, I have heard that it sometimes contains mites. Currently I use aspen for my females and pellets for the males, the aspen doesn't seem to aborb the odor to well.. I was considering switching to pellets completely, but I like the fact that my pregnant does can make nice warm nests for their babies. I really like your set-up.  And I do have to agree with Racingmouse on the wheel, because mice will get "wheel-tail" from one that is too small. 1/2'' spacing is too large for mice.


----------



## Vhendi

Thanks everyone for the tips! I didn't know that wheel would be too small... stupid marketers saying it was a 'mouse wheel'. I shall get a bigger one!

I've used Carefresh for my rats previously, it did work great and I never had problems with it, but my sister insists that it has a stench. I could try using something else but its actually cheaper in bulk than a lot of other brands in my stores. I know megazorb is not one that is carried around here. Will give the stores another search through and see if I can get any good aspen bedding.


----------



## FeralWolf

I'll find some way to upload pics from my camera one day... :lol: but until then, I'll just explain what I did.

I went to Staples and bought a large transparent storage container.

Then I went to Home Depot and bought some wire mesh and some nuts and screws.

I came home, cut a big hole in the cover of the box, covered it with the mesh, bolted it down, and _Voila_! Home made cage! It was a lot of fun to make, I will post pics asap!


----------



## clayzgurl

hey, i thought i would add my set-up in here as well, though it is quite a small mouse collection compared to some on here haha. The only things i have changed since this picture are switching the bedding from aspen to a hypoallergenic shredded paper product, and the toys get switched out for new ones twice a week. 
Does anyone use bird toys in their cages? Looking at the them, they look like mice would love shredding them up, but i am unsure if the majority are safe. i was thinking of getting one that is 100% shreddable, without any plastic bits.


----------



## FeralWolf

Here are my pics! *finally!*

Homemade cage for the new couple! Suki+Blaze




























*edit* Other Cages


----------



## racingmouse

clayzgurl, you could put for wooden blocks of pine in each corner under your shelf instead if cardboard tubing incase they topple over?!! When I had a tank for my gerbils, I done this and it makes the shelf much more sturdy and secure. Just take your shelf, place four off-cuts of shelving pine under each corner (blocks are best rather than stilts) and take a couple of small nails to attach them (or screws if you prefer) and determine the height you want it to be. I love your ramp!


----------



## clayzgurl

> clayzgurl, you could put for wooden blocks of pine in each corner under your shelf instead if cardboard tubing


 thanks for the suggestion, I did think of doing something like that but i was unsure if putting pine wood in the cage was safe or not. but it sounds like it would be okay. the tubes i am using now are the super thick ones and they are attached to the platform, but I am going out today to buy some wood anyways so i will probably pick some extra up to make it a little more secure.


----------



## racingmouse

Little off-cut blocks of pine are fine.  The mice might even have a chew at the wood but they don`t ingest it.


----------



## SephysManda

My official set up:
Buck cage-








Doe cage-








All cages (including extra)-


----------



## geordiesmice

Nice tanks although mice dont like large cages, I think the first tank is too small but its only My opinion ok.


----------



## racingmouse

Your largest tank is the best one. The smallest one is too small. I would`nt keep a snail in that!!!! Although mice don`t require large spaces, they do need adequate room to express natural behaviour and love climbing. In a tank, you need to add an internal shelf with some climbing opportunities if you can within the space limitations. All a mouse can do in that small tank is walk a few paces and back again. There is no stimulation in there at all.

The smallest tank should be kept as a holding tank while cleaning out perhaps? Although I allow my girls the run of the bed peronally with their toys from the cage and this gives them some freedom. A tank that size should`nt be used for permenant housing. Your other two tanks are not so bad, but they would benefit from some grand designs!


----------



## SarahY

Had another rearrange here at Blackthorn Stud to enable me to keep more Dutch bucks. I have a load of bucks that I don't need for breeding, but they're good for showing so they've stayed. This has meant buying a load more cages for them. Whoever said mousing was a cheap hobby is a big fat liar! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Current set-up at Blackthorn Stud:









Breeding cages:









Single buck cages, narrow but 18 inches long:









Young and resting doe cages:









Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon

Very Smart Sarah!!


----------



## Cait

Spot the graphic designer with the mouse pictures of her varieties pinned up on the wall!  They look really good Sarah and the set up too). Have you considered offering to do illustrations of the marked varieties for the Rules & Standards book?


----------



## geordiesmice

very professional looking I love the set up SarahY it must take you a while too clean them out.


----------



## SarahY

Thanks peeps! 

Geordiesmice, it's actually a very easy set-up to look after. All the cages get cleaned out twice a week. On Wednesday evenings it takes about an hour and a half, including sweeping and taking out all the rubbish, but I will spend three or four hours doing the weekend cleanout, taking pictures and handling all of my mice. I love doing it, it's my quiet time 

Sarah xxx


----------



## geordiesmice

Yes I love cleaning them out too very theraputic, I clean mine out on a Wednesday and Sunday.I get too handle and give a thorough check of the animals I have a few litters at the moment but I still remove those too when doing the clean out and then put them back no problems.


----------



## Mark

Okay so there no mice int he shed anymore, my set up consists of 2 18 ltr rubs in my room hardly worth taking a picture of.
But heres what is in the shed at the moment.









TV, Radio, Heater ( Kettle which you cant see . Just missing a bed and a sink and im sorted haha!

To the left









Straight infront as soon as you opent he door, This is wher ei plan to build a new rack for the mice.









this is where the mice were ( half way up the wall was the orginal rack ) but took it down when i rehomed all the mice, I might build the racking all the way from fromt eh side of the hutches, round the corner and towards the door, but then i think i might have too much cages and no enough mice ( and i dont plan to have loads haha )









and just because i think they are the most stupid birds ever









O the hutches now have guards on to prevent this








Bloody waste night after night.

Just need to sort some lino out of something for the floor.


----------



## SarahY

I LOVE your bright blue hutches! All matching and colourful, lovely 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Mark

Hutches were cleaned after this picture, just realised they look a bit horrid inside, cant believe out mich rabbits scent mark everything :evil:

and those huthes to the right arent square, they go back into a corner, its to a small front door haha bee taking someof them out for indoor avairy for tiels soon anyway.

I have a pianting bug Sarah =D

Bet i can make a even out of a self =D bit of black paint no one will notice haha!

If the rabbits stay still long enough ill paint them too haha ( Joking i rotated them round to paint them =D )

The walls used to be brown ( just used garden paint to do it had nothign else at time ) and it look dark and horrible and didnt really liek going into it, but since painting it white, im hardly ever out of it.


----------



## Mark

O i went from a 8 by 6 shed to 13 by 10 ( I think ) =D took ver half the back garden ;D


----------



## geordiesmice

Looks like the shed could do with a dust extractor or more ventiltion, do you wear a dust mask when your in there I would worry about breathing in dust.I like the blue hutches and everyone needs a radio and a seat and a kettle lol.I love the Quail I used too have a pair on the aviary floor people think they get enough feed from the floor but they dont you still hve to give them food, Much better kept in a hutch like that have they bred, I like your set up and Rabbits.


----------



## Mark

Me wear a mask, never i love to breathe it in.

No to be honest its a pain, but im attempting to sort it.

But not as yet see any ill effects happening to the rabbits or mice when they were in there.


----------



## Zowie




----------



## jadeguppy

Zowie, where did you get the container with that lid? It is a really nice set up.


----------



## Rosewood

It's a Ferplast cage Jadeguppy. They're very good. You can take out the levels on them if you don't like them in there too, which is useful. I've got two like the one zowie has, then 2 that are very similar but not as good (doors are smaller)

You can find it - HERE. There are two others on the small animals and rabbits section which are bigger, I believe. I have rats in one of mine and a russian hamster in the other, and they all enjoy them


----------



## jadeguppy

Bummer, they aren't in the US. Europe has all the cool cages.


----------



## Galaxy

Here is my pet mouse house:










I wanted to buy more rooms but my husband wouldn't let me! The mice seem happy enough tho.


----------



## Zowie

I'm no pro, but that seems like an awful lot of mice for that one cage


----------



## Galaxy

They have an "airing" cage too!


----------



## jadeguppy

I've got a male in a habitrail and he seems to like it, although I'd have to steal from my sons hamster cage to have multiple cages put together.

On the Really Useful Boxes, which one are you guys/gals using? I took a look at them today and they are VERY sturdy, but the one with good floor space looks too small to fit a wheel in.


----------



## Galaxy

lol. Well I'm sure my mice could do with another room - not sure where I'd put it tho.


----------



## mouselover2011

Heres my tank for my girls  i currently have 4 does in there. 3 choc tans and a self black  i will be addin some more shelves into the tank soon and makin the most of the height 










i also have a potentially pregnant doe in a converted tub and 3 bucks in a large converted tub but they will be going into a tank or cage soon


----------



## Bella

I don't think I've posted mine before. I'm in the middle of a re-design, yet again, with swapping males into bigger cages, and females into still bigger ones. But this is my setup as of today:




























And just because, here are my rats - they're just pets.


----------



## Laigaie

When I visited, I saw your label-maker labels, and loved the idea! Now I'm using them on the side of my tanks, and writing next to them with dry-erase any other temporary info (when bred, when due, etc). Super-smart!


----------



## Bella

Yes, I loooove my labeller! They peel off nicely too, when changes are needed. Which is why half of the ones in the pictures don't have any right now - since mice are being moved around.

I never thought of using dry erase marker on the tubs though! Brilliant! I'll have to start doing that, myself.


----------



## Laigaie

Oh, I have glass tanks, so the dry erase comes off perfectly.


----------



## bw89

Hi

I'm new, and my enclosure will be improved on ten fold in the coming weeks (hopefully), but here is some pictures of my enclosure. If there is anything wrong with it I hope someone will mention it. 





































It is an Exo Terra (I will soon be going for spacious RUBs), with a pellet bedding, there is a food bowl and water dispenser, two wheels, some toilet tubes and boxes to nest in, and toilet paper for nesting material. There is 2 females and one male, the latter can be seen exploring his favourite wheel lol. BTW, the blanket and Styrofoam you see are outside the tank, to provide the mice with two closed sides for security.

Thanks, Bill

P.S There is a lot of really cool and inspiring enclosures on this thread, thanks everyone.


----------



## jadeguppy

The style wheel you have in there is known to cause injuries. Mesh wheels, silent spinners, or saucers are safer. Are you planning to move the male when the females get close to giving birth? It will be healthier for them not to have back to back pregnancies. Some people don't like the pellets, but I've used it and been very happy with it. What are you feeding them? It looks to have a high seed content. If so, take a look at some of the feed threads for better suggestions. It looks like you are off to a great start. Congratulations.


----------



## bw89

Thank you Jadeguppy

I did have reservations with the wheel, and i will find an alternative ASAP.

I am moving the male before the females give birth, I have a seperate thread opened about this very subject in the help section, but I am looking for as much advice as possible so thank you.

The food is an ever growing process at the moment, and I have read lots around this forum which has put me in the right direction. The shop gave me a hamster diet, which i quickly noticed had tones of sunflower seeds, so i went to a different shop and bought an all-rodent diet. Not really content with this mixture I brought it home and added some dog food, and this is where I am now. I am currently looking for a budgie seed, and other grains to make my mix better.

Thanks for all the advice and kind words  
Bill


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

This is my only cage atm:


----------



## bw89

Love the hammock :lol: I want one, cool cage


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

bw89 said:


> Love the hammock :lol: I want one, cool cage


So do the mice, it seems :mrgreen: They're already up there all three, after only a few hours.


----------



## bw89

LOL. Is that ball cage thing to hold the bedding? Thats a great idea, as i never know where to put it and it ends up all over the place.


----------



## Takuya

SarahY said:


> Had another rearrange here at Blackthorn Stud to enable me to keep more Dutch bucks. I have a load of bucks that I don't need for breeding, but they're good for showing so they've stayed. This has meant buying a load more cages for them. Whoever said mousing was a cheap hobby is a big fat liar! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Current set-up at Blackthorn Stud:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breeding cages:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single buck cages, narrow but 18 inches long:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Young and resting doe cages:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah xxx


I love your breeding cages.
Were you got them?
At the moment I've my breeder in Mini Duna and Exoterra platic cages but is an horror because the most haven't a drink bottle only cups for water and that is stinking mess.

I love the one for the young et does.


----------



## jadeguppy

Takuya, try velcro to attach the water bottles to the side of the cage. I do that in my breeder bins. You may need to try more than one brand. The velcro brand doesn't work as good as the other brand WalMart carries here.


----------



## Takuya

The problem is the boxes are not the hugh one :evil: 
Last time I had a larger boxes were I can do the bottle in there, but now no


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

bw89 said:


> LOL. Is that ball cage thing to hold the bedding? Thats a great idea, as i never know where to put it and it ends up all over the place.


No, actually they're made for big treats for bigger pets, like rats, guinea pigs and rabbits. I bought it back when I had rats. But a website where I sometimes buy stuff for the mice, gave me the idea to use it for bedding. And I can't tell you how amazing it is, it's a great activity for them. They're crazy about it :mrgreen:


----------



## geordiesmice

Get smaller bottles ''classic mouse'' 75ml wire fixers come with them you attach the bottle through the side vents of the terra faunariums with the wire looped the bottle slides into the loop, the lids close no problem.The mice pull the water bottles off the velcro then the bedding gets soaking wet.Use the Classic Mouse 75 ml drinkers Takuya you will have no problems.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-X-Classic-M ... 2c5e28fad6


----------



## jadeguppy

I love those bottles! The smallest I can get here are about 118ml (4oz.). The symmetry brand velcro doesn't get pulled off by the mice. I can barely get the bottle off. However, the velcro brand will get knocked down and wet all the bedding. I don't have holes in the sides of my bins and the grated top stays in place, hense the drawer style. However, the bottles geordiesmice suggests with your vents sounds like a great solution.


----------



## geordiesmice

We cant get small glass drinkers in the UK jadeguppy wish we could [email protected] said the small type is only available in America.Yes the bottles cant be removed nomore wet bedding and it means you dont need to buy new cages.


----------



## jadeguppy

I finally got some pictures:



























Dark pellets are alfalpha. I typically use them as a small part of the bedding, but was short on supplies this week so each mouse got extra alfalpha.


----------



## Galaxy

Your mouse reminds me of a kangaroo, Jadepuppy. It must be the angle. :lol:


----------



## jadeguppy

Too funny. She decided that since I wasn't going to pick her up she would head back to her nest. There are actually four mice in that tub. Two of her "babies" that are now weaned and another that is about 5 weeks old. Funny thing is that her babies sleep in the saucer house and her and the other one have a nest in the back corner.


----------



## Bella

I love that, jadeguppy!


----------



## jadeguppy

Thanks bella. It has been wonderful having it. I'll probably build a third one soon.


----------



## bw89

wow jadeguppy, your enclosures look so convenient and pleasing. :mrgreen:


----------



## Galaxy

This is Maple & Storms new cage. A mini duna - pink of course!










This is the main mouse cage in the mouse cupboard which has the small galvanised mesh on its big doors. Keeps little fingers out and the cat too! Was very glad of the doors being on there the other day as Star got out - the tubes connecting the middle cages to the bottom came undone and she was stuck on top of the pod - it wasn't for long but she was VERY grateful to get back into the house of mouse.










I had to stand in the doorway to get all this in! :lol: Its that BIG!!!!


----------



## Autumn2005

HOLY COW!!!! I cna only shake my head in wonder. It's huge... and I'm hugely jealous!

And they actually go all the way from top to bottom? Every day? It's like one of those obstacle courses they teach in survival training! I'll say it again...

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: TOTALLY JEALOUS!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Autumn2005

jadeguppy said:


>


When I see that I'm always terrified the mice will be able to squeeze out through the top somehow... you've never had any troubles with it? How easy do your boxes slide in and out?


----------



## jadeguppy

There is only about an 1/8 inch gap between the top of the tub and the screen, with the screen going to the outer edge of the tub lip. I often hear the tub scrape against the screen a little when I pull out the tigher ones. I haven't had problems with any of them figuring out how to get out. To do so would probably require the mouse to push the entire tub in the correct direction to create a gap, which I don't think would be possible for them to do. Keep in mind that the gaps between levels is created by turning the boards sideways and have the rails to slide the next tub across. The screen is stapled to the underside of the boards. I could have put them closer together, but I wanted to ensure plenty of air flow between levels. Feel free to pm me if you want help building one.


----------



## Velvet_Meece

Velvet_Meece said:


> ...and this is NOW where they are all living in my new rodent shed :mrgreen: want to put more shelves up to make room for when my new Gambian pouched rat moves in, but i'm too worried the noise and commotion will stress the mums out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> may i just point out also, that that rat in the glass tank doesn't live there, he was just in there because hes not very well, its not permanent


Well last xmas i split with my partner and moved back into my parents. Had to get rid of nearly all the mice, just kept my hairless and abys and they had to be stacked in my cold garage.
6 months later i got back with my fella, however while i'd been gone he dismantled the smaller shed and put all the crap in my former mouse shed, as well as skipping all my cages and tanks.
Sooo i had a tidy up in there, made as much room as i could and moved the mice back in. Its not as glamorous or spacious as it used to be, but it will do i suppose, until i win the lottery and buy a bigger house!!!

Single males in the petpals, they stay in those while not in with females.


----------



## PPVallhunds

Well i though its about time i posted mine. I dont have a shed or anything like that, mine are kept in petshop display units. Holes have been drilled and fitted with pipes so two seperate small units become one double unit.


----------



## lindberg4220

Here's my setup as it is now, i have alot more mice now than when i first posted my setup, and only have 2 gerbils left, which are housed in a terrarium besides my computer 

The big cage is where my petrats live, all the other cages are mice


----------



## Shadowrunner

This is mine. I have them in mostly improvised cages. These are the ones in my room. I have a few in the tiny 1950's kitchen, since we had an addition put on.(it's mostly a storage room now and not actually used)
The ones in the old kitchen are all in button quail breeding cages, I'm posting these guys cause the other room didn't have enough good light at 4 am to photograph (lol) As you can see I use storage bins, ventilated waste bins(non toxic coating) a aquarium and a plastic bin of unknown intended use. I use paper bedding I shred myself. 
The computer did not let me save the image after I resized and flipped it, so excuse the sideways image please ^. ^ http://blurxthexwolf.deviantart.com/art/Mousery-set-up-266082180


----------



## Grimcoll

DomLangowski said:


> Updated photo of our mousery


Hi Dom , ive seen the plastic drawer that you have in our local Wilkinsons store for around £10 for a 3 drawer chest and thought those would be good for mice , what do you thin of them ?

David


----------



## DomLangowski

Grimcoll said:


> Hi Dom , ive seen the plastic drawer that you have in our local Wilkinsons store for around £10 for a 3 drawer chest and thought those would be good for mice , what do you thin of them ?
> 
> David


Hi, are you talking about the draw tier thing in the left corner? if so they would not be suitable for mice, i used them to keep and breed mealworms  mice would escape them with no problems.


----------



## Noseytoes

my husband is in the process of converting one of our avaires into my small animal room, i will post a better picture when its all completed


----------



## matt_m

Wow brilliant setups, really gives a good idea. Mine isn't quite so organized as many of yours, but my boxes do the trick!


----------



## SarahY

Blackthorn Stud as it looks now:


----------



## mousekid98

wow some of these setups are amazing someday i wish i could have a shed like some of these


----------



## Noseytoes

my small animal room is mostly done, just my own personal touches now, underneath the benches my husband is putting in 2 tortoise tables, so when they are put in and the heat lamps installed I wont need to have the heater in there to keep the room warm. Some of my mice like the harvest mice, spiney mice, pygmy dormice are still indoors for the time being  also need to put in my big gerbilariums aswell.


----------



## hxcrubberduckie

here is my set-up, its not just home to mice but to 3 rabbits and some dumbo rat mommies as well=]


----------



## doganddisc

hxcrubberduckie said:


> here is my set-up, its not just home to mice but to 3 rabbits and some dumbo rat mommies as well=]


That's a really small cage for one rabbit, never mind three. :|


----------



## Pamplemousse

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Our 3 lucky does ended up with a childless couple  The banded is asleep "upstairs"


----------



## Cordane

This is my girls cage. Nothing fancy though. It houses the twins, Luna, Willow and Xia.


----------



## Bexbow13

How's this looking for a starting set up?


----------



## besty74

do those tubs have ventilation?


----------



## Velvet_Meece

was just going to ask the same...

Few small holes drilled in the sides is not enough, mesh windows are needed for enough airflow.


----------



## Bexbow13

Do not fret they do indeed im not that harsh lol


----------



## Bexbow13

Do not fret they do indeed im not that harsh lol


----------



## besty74

in that case its a good start up setup
we always fret if we see a mousie who needs us!!


----------



## Bexbow13

I bet you have some rather dodgy set ups tho to be fair


----------



## Velvet_Meece

Bexbow13 said:


> I bet you have some rather dodgy set ups tho to be fair


I'm sorry?

Who stuck a carrot up your backside


----------



## Bexbow13

Oh no sorry I didnt mean it like that it came across wrong


----------



## Velvet_Meece

Ok, came across a tad bitter then. 
We wasn't trying to make you out to be cruel or anything, just making sure as believe it or not, some people do miss things as simple as allowing animals to breath! lol


----------



## Bexbow13

Yea that's the point I was trying to get at too but I also put it across in the same way.


----------



## ArchNL

417665_221376924651837_936321043_n by hesiber, on Flickr

This is my set up at the mo. 1 big tub in the middle with lots and lots of holes in the top for breathing. I'm going to wiremesh it soon (they have only been in there 2 days) but they really needed more space! 
yellow tank up top has a pair in there at the moment (just paired them today) but usually just houses my male and the yellow tub to the side has a single male. The habitrail ovo is empty and ontop of my fridge 
is a empty storage container already set up for when I run out of room in the main female tank. The ovo is for my 2 boys, I also need to get another cheapy tank when I get paid as I have 2 males that i'm keeping 
but are fine to be kept together as they are very young (just temporarily).


----------



## Serena

My "mousery" 









the whole cupboard. Not especially neat, I know  1 big samla is not in the picture, it normally sits on the shelf below the wooden cage.









the right side again


----------



## Mauspup

Lots of cool setups posted in this thread.
Here are my girlies 20 gallon long setup:









Not too fond of the huge wheel, it came with the tank though and I'm going to replace it eventually. Also don't worry, I do have a lid I just had it off so I could rearrange their toliet paper rolls. 
I've been thinking about doing one of the tub setups, does any americans have any good advice on what particular brand I should buy that would be good for mice? I'm wanting to either add a second cage connected to the top of the girls' or get them a decked out tub setup and put my male in the 20 gallon since he is in a 10 and I want him to have more space.

 I love making them little houses out of popsicle sticks, it's a lot of fun. Got the idea from over at thefunmouse forums.


----------



## andypandy29us

Galaxy said:


> This is Maple & Storms new cage. A mini duna - pink of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


I have 2 of these pink cages in my living room ... one with 4 mice in and the other has 5 .. they are great and so easy to clean and look after ... i have string that has been platted so its thick for them to climb on and chew .. my daughter loves watching them hanging upside down on the top and climbing about.... I buy budgie bells and sticks and hang them from the bars at the top and watch them hanging and eating .. it keeps them and us amused :lol:


----------



## Pamplemousse

I have one of those cages sitting empty at the moment. Really tempted to fill it!


----------



## Pamplemousse

Spoilt brats:


----------



## scrapheapchallenge

well I'm not a breeder, I adopted my black eyed white buck Monaro from a local rescue as a pet, so he's spoilt rotten :lol:

First I bought a new rotastak deluxe starter home for £19 off ebay (free P&P) for the first 24 hours whilst I waited for the rest of my (second hand) ebay bargains to arrive. My other half collected them all for me (so no postage on any of this lot either, which came in at under £30!) :









That photo was taken after we had disassembled everything into it's component pieces and thoroughly washed/disinfected & dried it all, then my other half helped me put it all together, whilst Monaro looked on, bemused, from his exercise ball!

The entire habitat (although the top drum now has a bed pod on the top too). We had to try to keep all tubes sloping rather than vertical as he hasn't yet figured out how to go straight up or down, perhaps because in his old cage he didn't have tubes or wheels etc. Now he's exercising on his wheel and climbing the slopes hopefully he'll get stronger and more nimble, then he'll be able to climb up the vertical tubes into the bed pod on the top - once he's got the hang of it we can add more tubes in for him to play in, and the other bed pods. For now I've put one bed pod on the side instead.

The whole habitat:










the top:









the bottom:









I also have another travel cage (like the one bottom left, which is his "dining room") which isn't connected to the rest, for him to go in if he needs to be transported, or to put him in in a different room when we need to vacuum the lounge or clean his cage.

I know cleaning looks like it'll be a nightmare but I have a cunning plan  I used to be car detailer (valeter) and still have my industrial numatic wet'n'dry vac (bagless) which is great at sucking up large quantities of heavy duty dirt. The plan is to move Monaro into his travel cage (he gets handled every day anyway), into another room (away from the noise), and use the numatic to remove the bedding. Wipe down the insides with petsafe cage disinfectant, dry, then bed down again. I just need to get the other half to fish the numatic back out of the shed for me and get it indoors so I can use it. I might get him to vacuum the cars at the same time :lol: (he hates that lol) I can't do it myself any more as I have a spinal injury though.

I know it's not any good as a professional breeding set up, but it certainly makes for a very happy and entertained pet mouse!

Kirsty


----------



## scrapheapchallenge

well I got some more rotastak stuff off ebay for a song, so yesterday Matt and I modified Monaro's habitat, moved bedroom pods around a bit and added an extra drum and more tubes for him to play in - he LOVES it :lol:

The top:









the bottom:









the whole thing:









I still have more rotastak stuff (another big base unit that came with the extra drum, and *loads* more tubes, plus another wheel, but I'm a bit lacking in space so I've put them aside in the spare (storage) room for now.

Kirsty


----------



## andypandy29us

wow thats a whole load of space for one mouse to live in .... lol u should have the most spoiled mouse award  .... I have one of them rotastacks and they are a pain to clean ...how do u manage i bet it takes you ages


----------



## scrapheapchallenge

Yup I think he definitely gets the most spoiled mouse award! I had wanted to adopt a pair or trio of females, but the rescue only had boys, so one boy it was! When he passes on I'll try again for girls maybe. I'm also reading the feeding thread and just went out into the garden to pick him a dandelion leaf :roll: He's not sure if he likes it or not yet, he's definitely not fond of carrots - crazy mouse! :lol:

It's not difficult to clean really. I can either put a plastic bag on my hand and scoop out the shavings into another plastic bag, then use the vacuum cleaner to get the last little bits, then wipe around with rodent-safe disinfectant, or I also have a powerful "numatic" industrial car valeting vacuum from when I used to be a car detailer.

Remove mouse & toys - stick nozzle in, and all the bedding/poo is gone in seconds! :lol: It's bagless so you just empty the drum when you're finished. I then wipe around with the mouse-safe disinfectant, put fresh bedding in, replace toys, then replace Monaro. Because it's only him and he has a lot of space to play in, I'm only mucking him out once a week, he's really not smelly which is good. It's only his favourite running wheel that I have to clean on a daily basis because he spends so much time in there, so it inevitably gets poos in it, and occasionally he urinates in it too, but it unclips easily in a second, I tip out solids into the bin, rinse with water, spray with the disinfectant, wash it with hot water & the mouse equipment sponge, rinse, dry and refit - it only takes a minute or two.

He's certainly a lot easier to care for than horses, the busiest (most understaffed) yard I worked on I had 20 horses to muck out every morning (all living in every night, turned out during the day), and that took a LOT of hard work! :shock: Monaro is a walk in the park compared to equines! 

(and yes I did pop a couple of halloween themed stickers on the outside of the cages - they are peelable & re-stickable and came with the black/glow in the dark set on the bottom, I had removed them all but thought "what the heck" and put some back on for October. I promise I'll take them off again after Halloween is over!) 

Kirsty


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak

Woah ^


----------



## scrapheapchallenge

uh oh, rescue lady has seen my pics of all the rotastak cages I got, she's now asking if I want to adopt some more lol!


----------



## andypandy29us

lol im sure with all that space you could separeate it into 2 cages and have a few females in the other side


----------



## scrapheapchallenge

andypandy29us said:


> lol im sure with all that space you could separeate it into 2 cages and have a few females in the other side


unfortunately no local rescues have any females at the moment (as that's what I'd wanted originally) only boys. I'm hoping that in the future there will be girls available, but as at rescues what you see is what you get I'd rather rehome what needs a home.


----------



## Autumn2005

Wow, I'm so jealous of your set up! That looks amazing with so many things to climb in and around and under and through.....


----------



## CathE.

Those set-ups really make me jelous. I should think twice before showing how my girls live, but let's give it a shot. 

Here are few of their passed settings. Few, since I make sure that after every general cleaning the arrangement is different to make it more fun for them to explore.


----------



## besty74

thats great, i love the wooden wheel, did you make that?


----------



## CathE.

No besty74, I don't know if you can buy these in UK, but it's a TRIXIE brand wheel, also available in bigger sizes. 
Here are some other wooden wheels available in this shop: http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pet ... ise_wheels - it delivers also in my country, it seems they do business internationally. Hope I could help.


----------



## mildop

Wow, some of these setups are awesome! I'm going to take some of these ideas to add into our cage to give my little guys more to do. We have a basic set up, just starting slow for now. I will try to grab a picture of it tonight.


----------



## salemsparklys

I dont breed, I run a small rescue with a friend, currently I own 3 boys, Buster, Sparky and Dexter who are brothers, Lily who is their half sister and I am picking up 4 sisters to become cage mates with Lily tonight 

I am always changing cages around, but this is what they look like just now, almost cleaning day so a bit messy lol

Busters cage









Dexters cage









Lilys cage









Sparkys cage


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

A little update:


----------



## windyhill

Nice setups!!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

This is my main cage for females. It's a 10 gallon aquarium with a topper ( I know I posted about how Solly could fit through, but I found out that when I was putting the topper together I bent one of the wires far enough for her to escape. I fixed this) I put very deep bedding because Jezebelle loves digging random holes everywhere. I got sticks from my apple tree and arranged them in a sturdy way for climbing opportunities. I also put un scented tissues with no lotion in there for them to line their nests with. They have a ball tearing it all up.
Please ignore the white spots. I peeled a rather large label off.









My mice have a lot of fun with those sticks. I'm telling you Solly is a monkey. I just broke them off my apple tree and arranged them so that they were sturdy, added a few twigs for chewing on and... mouse playground. I normally freeze them first to get rid of bugs and spiders, but since we were right in the middle of a blizzard the sticks wouldn't have gotten any colder in there! (That's Wisconsin for you -_-)


----------



## Skye_29

Here's mine! I took out the wheel because they never used it. This houses two females and ten-ish babies, I have two other ones with one male in each, but they have the wheels in. Hope it's okay, they seem to enjoy it~


----------



## Sizzlea89

This is a 3ft X 1ft habitrail twist I just purchased to prevent having youngsters escaping haha! I have 9, 3 week olds in it with their mother! I'm currently waiting to get some plastic tubing to create a maze between 3 cages for them to run and play in! Just need a trip to the petstore! This cage is not bad for £10  I do have more of a set up in my mouse room but I painted my hallway and need to wait for the fumes to clear.


----------



## visitor

This is my shed. It`s a work in progress, but getting there.


----------



## Mouse Mania

Nice set ups!

I would like to show mine 

My ferrets and mice live in the same 'animal room' 

This is my large mice closet, my groups with females are living here.
There are 4 cages of 1m x 40cm x 45cm









Open:









On top the boxes for couples, pregnant females and litters:









And 2 aquaria's for males and young mice and on top the litter boxes again









It will be changed within a couple of weeks. I think the litter boxes are to high so i want smaller ones. And now i'm using waterbins but i want to use bottles.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

The cabinet cage is defiantly creative and cool, but I wonder about ventilation. Are there any means of ventilation at all?


----------



## Mouse Mania

Yes there are. We have drilled ventilation holes at the sides of the closet. So each cage have enough ventilation.


----------



## *Shana*

Here's my set up for two males!


----------



## pro-petz

Finally got batteries i camera.
Temp setup til mousery built and awaiting on automatic watering fittings.
first is my male/pairing tubs rack of 27 tubs when complete.









Pairs kept together for 16 days before the does move into their birthing tubs.

Second is my birthing/nursing tubs rack of 27 tubs when complete.








Does kept in these for a period of 12-14 days depending on cleaning cycle.

Third is my weaning/growing on/ doe holding tubs rack of 12 when complete








Does and babies usually in these for a further 14-21 days before separating by sex.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

I like your set up pro-petz, it looks easy to maneuver in and very clean and well organized.


----------



## pro-petz

Thinking of modifying the weaning tubs to have a shelf so that can install the automatic watering system and having a wire enclosed wooden ramp forthe mice to gain access to the water, As wood retains moisture may place some plastic over the wood for easier cleaning before the mesh and again on top of the wooden shelf.

This setup is only temp til the mousery is built and then will have all the mods I plan on doing integrated with lots more tubs being available.
Each rack currently is about 78 inches high, 36 inches wide and 24 inches deep.


----------



## visitor

I would love pro-petz racks.

But this is my set up now.


----------



## andypandy29us

When I last posted I had 2 cages in my living room .... lol I now have 5 in the livingroom and another one upstairs


----------



## visitor

I have had to redo my tubs. I was happy with them but i lacked storage. I have remedied this by putting up shelves, which act as half the lid of the tubs, and making a smaller mesh lid.
Tubs are easy to access via the lid, and they can be pulled out from under the shelf for cleaning.


----------



## Oakelm

Thought I would add my little shed to the thread.








This is from the door, mice to the right, my little work area is the shelf with the upturned tub on it as I made that shelf a little low. Under the lower shelf is shavings, hay that have clear perspex on to stop things dropping in them and on the right all the single grains that are mixed each week for that weeks food for the mice. And under the bottom shelf out of sight is a very small tube heater designed for garages to keep the damp off, doesn't make a lot of heat but keeps it dry which is the main thing.








As you can see not a lot in here really, this shed is just for the rumpwhites but is housing overflow from the bigger shed that contains the pet/feeder lines of mice and mainly rats. So a lot of extra tubs and bits that will get used up soon, the rumps have been here a month and are doing well so just about to set them off breeding soon so look out for little rumps in a month or two 








And a closer look at the tubs, I throw food in the corner of the tub straight after cleaning which you cant really see in the pics but throw food into the hopper in the week that quickly falls through. I use hay or newspaper or a combo as bedding, its hay this week. My setups are very basic, they are lucky reptile mouse haven lab cages not cheap but are so easy to maintain and clean.


----------



## TanithHH

Oakelm said:


> Thought I would add my little shed to the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the door, mice to the right, my little work area is the shelf with the upturned tub on it as I made that shelf a little low. Under the lower shelf is shavings, hay that have clear perspex on to stop things dropping in them and on the right all the single grains that are mixed each week for that weeks food for the mice. And under the bottom shelf out of sight is a very small tube heater designed for garages to keep the damp off, doesn't make a lot of heat but keeps it dry which is the main thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see not a lot in here really, this shed is just for the rumpwhites but is housing overflow from the bigger shed that contains the pet/feeder lines of mice and mainly rats. So a lot of extra tubs and bits that will get used up soon, the rumps have been here a month and are doing well so just about to set them off breeding soon so look out for little rumps in a month or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a closer look at the tubs, I throw food in the corner of the tub straight after cleaning which you cant really see in the pics but throw food into the hopper in the week that quickly falls through. I use hay or newspaper or a combo as bedding, its hay this week. My setups are very basic, they are lucky reptile mouse haven lab cages not cheap but are so easy to maintain and clean.


That is lovely


----------



## Oakelm

TanithHH said:


> That is lovely


Thanks i do love my little place to escape too, amazing how quick time goes when pottering around the mice.


----------



## Angelames

Here is my first ever mouse cage


----------



## andypandy29us

looks good angelames


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Your first mouse cage is so adorable! It looks well set up too.


----------



## Angelames

Thank you  I am glad its ok. I am getting a hammock and a rope at some point too 
I love everybody's mouse sheds


----------



## visitor

My shed as it is now


----------



## sanctuary

These setups are fantastic, great to see all the pet setups and so nice to see all the breeding setups that are so clean and well thought through


----------



## visitor

My set up now


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

What do the fliers on the back part of the cage lids accomplish? Looks nice.  Must get a shed here somehow. Must.


----------



## visitor

The newspapers you mean? I put them over the bed area to give the mice a sheltered dark area they can sleep soundly in


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

Ah, makes sense.


----------



## visitor

Looks cosy too :lol:


----------



## reecef

Not quite finished :


----------



## Nicola

Nothing special, just your average bin cage:


----------



## RavennaHallowed

My current Set ups























Wire cages contain a single male mouse each, Bin cages contain Juvenilles in bottom, Non breeding doe in the middle and breeding pair in the top at the moment, and I need more. Love looking at everyone elses set ups!


----------



## HemlockStud

The current set up. Not very many cages because Im starting my stud over with all new stock. Should be multiplying very soon and Ill be up to high number of cages again; also just put in an order for a bunch of new lab style cages


----------



## Trixie's Mice

I have the same shelves! Awesome aren't they, I like how you you have them up there.


----------



## Trixie's Mice

I have no clue where to post this... so I guess here it is.

Here is a toy I made yesterday. The top level has a hole in the middle.

Amelia and her Aunt Brelli



Then Ethan and her daughter Ashui



This is Lucy grooming herself and the toy on the very right is so easy to make. It's just a square that I cut fringe and the tided it around a plastic ring (A large one). It makes a little nest looking thing. They love it and it's no sew.


----------



## Onyx

Lucky meece, I'd love to make wee things for mine. Unfortunately although I know what I want to make, I usually end up with a tangled mess and the mice get their usual toilet rolls and tissue boxes lol


----------



## Marlimoo55

Wow! All of these amazing set ups make me so jealous!
I only have two tanks at the moment, and a large critter keeper I will be using for young mice before I sell them.
I wish I had my own place! Then I would have room to make my own breeding room full of tanks and bins. haha. I am so jelly!


----------



## HinkyPunk

my mouse cages at the mo
does in the top, and 1 buck in the bottom


----------



## Trixie's Mice

Kool-e-oo! I like how you have it!


----------



## Serena

I moved a few months ago and changed my setup. I have 5 of the big boxes in total and a few smaller ones. On the top shelf live my tarantula, the milipedes and the snails.


----------



## shadowmouse

I like those bin cages. I like your set-up Serena. Maybe someday when I have a mouse room, then I will use those. Right now we have our mice in my son's room. He likes having the critters where he can watch them. Generally the aquariums look a bit better and less crazy to non-mouse folks. So here's our set up...



My son put freebee dinosaur window clings on the outside of the tanks. Looks just like the dino tanks they sell at Petco for big $$.


----------



## Trixie's Mice

That's wonderful! I haven't been able to ever like bins. I always use tanks too. I have 150 gallons worth of tanks lol.


----------



## shadowmouse

Yeah, I always get my tanks and lids free or super cheap anyways. Oh, and they usually come jam packed full of hamster supplies too. Love Freecycle.


----------



## Trixie's Mice

Yeah, I know!!! I got 2 ten gallon tanks, with lids, 8 wheels, and two houses... $10. Happy buy, lol.


----------



## SephysManda

Been meaning to post this since June. I'm pretty sure I haven't posted it yet. This is my condo. It has four "holes". Each hole is approximately 12" x 12" x 10". Trays are made of coroplast. Since using it, I have definitely found flaws! I did make this myself and next time I will be doing something different. They are currently outside in a carport due to making such a mess in my room. (I did feed and water as soon as I took the photo.)


----------



## Miceandmore64

That's a nice set up but surely it would be annoying getting top and bottom cage with food and water. Doesnt bedding slip out sides? Do they come apart for cleaning?


----------



## Kayota

Right now I have one ten gallon with a poorly made harware cloth lid (lol) and my male is in a plastic betta tank. I also have a 55 gallon that I'm going to split and use for mice.


----------



## rilence

My 4 girls' Zoozone 1.









For 1 lone male mouse.
I aren't sure what this is, but it says Duna and is from Ferplast, and have the exact same size as a Zoozone 1.


----------



## southwestbest

what you all think of this idea ??


----------



## Serena

do you have additional ventilation on the sides?
I would fear that they'd chew the tops from the rim :/


----------



## southwestbest

the additional vents are on the back and when the drawers are shut they can not get to the tops or rims to chew it.


----------



## Laigaie

That's not gonna be enough ventilation, really. Ideally, you need a full floorspace worth of ventilation, and that ventilation needs to be exposed (not pushed up against a wall). It's pretty rare to find plastic drawers like this that can close perfectly, or that can handle having the ventilation cut out of them without losing structural integrity. It's an idea, but very hard to implement.


----------



## Twotales

Laigaie said:


> That's not gonna be enough ventilation, really. Ideally, you need a full floorspace worth of ventilation, and that ventilation needs to be exposed (not pushed up against a wall). It's pretty rare to find plastic drawers like this that can close perfectly, or that can handle having the ventilation cut out of them without losing structural integrity. It's an idea, but very hard to implement.


The drawers don't need to close perfectly, just as racks have a little bit of space between each tub so do these. Making ventilation with mesh is not a problem with these drawers either, I have made three different set ups like this and they all held up fine and no mice ever escaped. If you do it right, it is not very hard to implement. As for the fact they do not shut air tight (Along with the cabinet set up someone posted) the mice will not suffocate, though more ventilation the better to reduce smell. I open my drawers at least three times a day checking on mice which also gives them more air. These would not be suitable for the people who check on their animals a couple times a week.


----------



## moustress

Not good enough. Ammonia buildup doesn't take long.


----------



## Twotales

All I was saying is it works well enough in the meantime until mesh can be added, which is not hard to do at all


----------



## moustress

The spacing between the top of one drawer and the bottom of the one above it is too little. Are you going to add vents on the sides?


----------



## Twotales

If you were asking me that, I already do and have for a long while. I was stating that it is not hard to put mesh on the drawers, they are still structurally sound. Waiting a day or so to do so will not leave you with dead mice as long as you check them at least once a day!


----------



## Agoutigoo

A photo of one of my 21l RUBs and one 9l RUB. none of these are in use at the mo as i've only got 1 litter


----------



## Miceandmore64

Love the cheetah print


----------



## shadowmouse

Is that duck tape? Does it hold?


----------



## Agoutigoo

It's stuck on with glue. The duct tape is just for decoration and make it look a bit neater


----------



## shadowmouse

What kind of glue? I'm looking for a method that is easier than zip-ties. After you glue it, do you have any problems getting the tape to stick?


----------



## Agoutigoo

> What kind of glue? I'm looking for a method that is easier than zip-ties. After you glue it, do you have any problems getting the tape to stick?


The mesh is stuck to the inside if the lid, the duct tape on the outside (so offering no structural support). I used a hot glue gun, so just those glue sticks. To be fair its not amazingly strong, it can hold a few mice hanging from it but i wouldn't trust anything more then that.


----------



## shadowmouse

It sounds like something I need to try. What do you use to cut the plastic?


----------



## Agoutigoo

> It sounds like something I need to try. What do you use to cut the plastic?


i drew out the rectangles with marker and used a stanley knife, to cut through the plastic. a bit tricky trying to stay on the lines.


----------



## Lyra

Agoutigoo said:


> The mesh is stuck to the inside if the lid, the duct tape on the outside (so offering no structural support). I used a hot glue gun, so just those glue sticks. To be fair its not amazingly strong, it can hold a few mice hanging from it but i wouldn't trust anything more then that.


I do mine the same way, and it works quite nice, the glue is put every 1-2 cm or so and it takes a long time but is worth it  In the cages with more mice or wheels attached to the lids, I have mesh tied to the lids in the corners with thin wire 



shadowmouse said:


> It sounds like something I need to try. What do you use to cut the plastic?


I use Dremel tool with cutting wheels.


----------



## Apex

Does anyone who uses zipties to fasten mesh to bins have issues with mice chewing through the zipties?


----------



## CandyL

I use zipties to hold the mesh to the plastic - so far, so good on the zipties...plastic not so much as I put the mesh on the outside of the bin. From here on out, that will be changed (and on the ones who really like to chew!).


----------



## Miceandmore64

I will post my set up but not right now I only have 2 bin cages full so lol whats the point ha ha in about 8 weeks I will have probably 8 full so that will be better!


----------



## pro-petz

Apex recently tried using the zipties to attach mesh to plastic tubs and lasted about a couple of days in a few of the tubs so will revert to small bolts and washers of a size that matchs the pre drilled holes already done.


----------



## lucsc

Here is my setup, its different almost every week.
The big cage is for my pet rat girls, and the otter 24 are my mice.
This picture is not 100% recent few weeks ago but good enough.


----------



## Agoutigoo

I would love to have a mouse room/shed one day. 

here's another picture of my 21l RUBs, 1 with vents on the top and another with them on the side to allow for stacking. I've added some cable ties for some extra reinforcement, and will probably do the same to the other RUBs shortly.


----------



## Cara

Not as elaborate as some as I only have my pet mice! But here is my set up for my three girls!


----------



## Rambo-Bright

Apex said:


> Does anyone who uses zipties to fasten mesh to bins have issues with mice chewing through the zipties?


I used to use zip ties, but yes, my furry lot thought they were delicious! I now use pop-rivets and washers to secure mesh to my tubs (bins).


----------



## snuffleupagus

My male's cage


This is where mum and her litter are currently housed. Will the removing the male babies next week, they'll be going into a Gabber Rex for the timebeing and the girls will stay put with mum


----------



## raisin

Discordya said:


> His name is Frankie


my little buddy's name is Frankie! He's an agouti/so cute.


----------



## skeallzy

snuffleupagus said:


> This is where mum and her litter are currently housed. Will the removing the male babies next week, they'll be going into a Gabber Rex for the timebeing and the girls will stay put with mum


For your next litter, I'd recommend using an enclosure with solid sides, like a tank, for at least the first few weeks. I've found babies in some truly odd places that they've squeezed themselves into, and if you look, there are plenty of folks who have had babies squeeze out of barred cages before their eyes were open and they could find their way back to mom.


----------



## snuffleupagus

skeallzy said:


> snuffleupagus said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where mum and her litter are currently housed. Will the removing the male babies next week, they'll be going into a Gabber Rex for the timebeing and the girls will stay put with mum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For your next litter, I'd recommend using an enclosure with solid sides, like a tank, for at least the first few weeks. I've found babies in some truly odd places that they've squeezed themselves into, and if you look, there are plenty of folks who have had babies squeeze out of barred cages before their eyes were open and they could find their way back to mom.
Click to expand...

Don't worry, they were in a plastic tank until about three weeks of age  The bar spacing on the above cage is 8mm so pretty much escape proof.


----------



## snuffleupagus

My current setups

Savic Zeno 2, home to eight does


Barney cage housing single male


Liberta Portofino housing single male


Savic Cambridge housing single male


Savic Cambridge number two, also home to a single male


----------



## Cereal Killer

Tank #1, home of about 15 adult mice.120x50x40cm (WxDxH). It was the first tank I had.



















Tank #2, home of about 20 adult mice, mostly males. I think it is 100x40x40cm (WxDxH).




























I got both tanks for free from ebay classifed ads.


----------



## Miceandmore64

The photos are not working Cereal Killer (maybe just for me)


----------



## Cereal Killer

Miceandmore64 said:


> The photos are not working Cereal Killer (maybe just for me)


Hm, ok. They are on http://postimg.org which is a very good image upload service and they should work.


----------



## Miceandmore64

Strange


----------



## Agoutigoo

mouse room/bedroom, dont have enough space for proper room or shed at mo. only 1 litter currently so is a looking bit empty. also have some rub boxes and another wire cage just out of photo.

Edit: apologies for this being so large cant get it to post smaller.


----------



## paddycat

It's not much but I like my mousie cuboard :3
Got 1 large bin for my females and the pups, 3 big boxes with two housing dave and ben, and numerous lil' cages i've made.

[img=http://s11.postimg.org/72326xhrj/IMG_20150609_100716.jpg]


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

paddycat said:


> It's not much but I like my mousie cuboard :3
> Got 1 large bin for my females and the pups, 3 big boxes with two housing dave and ben, and numerous lil' cages i've made.
> 
> [img=http://s11.postimg.org/72326xhrj/IMG_20150609_100716.jpg]


Remember to keep it light during the daytime in there.  Sorry if you already do. It looks good!


----------



## Agoutigoo

Ok previous photo was way too big. Will use links this time.

Does in 2ft tank and blue base cage. 2 Bucks in two 21L rubs. Viv will be for a hamster once I add some more vents (there are some on the roof but are now blocked by mouse cages).
https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=8b6859249ddbc536ba61353dc6a5775f&oe=55831E55

Nursery tanks 
https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=af7e3f2047b158d83a1ca4bc28ef8888&oe=55820F43


----------



## will1966

Hi there just converting my hamster shed for mice at the moment and this is how I have done so far. The four bins are my bucks and the three bigger bins are the does. I have lots more space yet but still have four hamsters yet so i am limited.

http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk219/willt39/DSC_0110_zpsn1bx1sif.jpg[/img

[img]http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk219/willt39/2_zpsuvp4zl5k.jpg


----------



## will1966

sorry here are the does


----------



## NexivRed

Home for single male Teddy


upload photos


posted image


image sharing


----------



## Linnymouse




----------



## micurious

Adding those tunnels is PROBABLY the weirdest family bonding activity I've ever dragged my parents into. But my father really got a kick out of it.

The hanging food basket was inspired by standard lab cages.


----------



## somuchforsubtlety

I have been busy preparing for the two lovely mice I am getting from *NexivRed* (http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=22&p=256154#p256154). Here is my first ever (mousey) set up! Though I have purchased Hemp substrate/bedding, natural fiber mats (to weave in between the bars of the ramp and for use as mousey rugs), and cotton tree pods, as well as nibbles (you can see some on top of the mousey home), etc. I have yet to put them in as I am of course waiting until I actually have the mice. I also have not yet pulled off all the tags and such from the new toys. I am saving up cardboard for more tunnels, and other such materials. My set up will likely change a lot from time to time to keep it interesting and as my experience grows and I learn what preferences my mice have. That said&#8230; this is it so far&#8230;:

What do you think?




























The mousey home is 52 cm (height) by 68 cm (width) by 37 cm (depth). My other-half and I plan on getting a travel home for the mice too, and hope to connect it to the main home via tubes so that the mice can make use of it even when we are not out and about.

I would love to know any positive as well as negative comments, suggestions etc. As I would like to have a wonderful home for my mice!

*--->* I could in particular use your mousey expertise regarding the wheel I bought. It is a rather large one (I wanted both mice to happily be able to use it as they see fit, comfortably, even both at the same time, as well as for it to provide nooks and crannies for when they are not using it). It does fit rather perfectly, meaning that if the base were to move around it would end up against a wall and not turn, but if the base were kept in place it does have enough room to turn freely. So my question is as follows:

*How can I safely secure the base of the exercise wheel?* Safely as in that it is not toxic for the mice, and safely as in that it will no longer move about&#8230; and here lies the rub: I would still like to be able to take it out for cleaning! :? Is that at all doable??


----------



## micurious

What about velcro patches for the wheel? The kind that are a sticker on one side and velcro on the other? The mice wouldn't be able to get to them while the wheel was in the cage, and you could still take it out...


----------



## Laigaie

I use velcro to hold up glass water bottles (ty roland), so they should work okay to hold up a wheel.


----------



## JessieKate

I got my mouse a pink CritterTrail cage and was trying to decide if I wanted to get some extra tubes for her to run around in. Then I saw this thread and how crowded (in a good way) a lot of people's set ups are and decided to build her a loft instead. I made it out of bird perches and some fleece. She seems to like it and hasn't tried to tear it up! I'm not sure if she actually uses the ladder to get to it (I know she can use the ladder) or if she just runs up the bars of the cage. She also has a bird toy in the back corner there that's full of coconut fiber for nesting. She hasn't tried to pull out any of the fiber, but she likes to run up and down the colorful wooden rings on the outside.


----------



## Teenybits

A simple setup


----------



## Agoutigoo

main female tank for does when not being used for breeding.


----------



## Northern Appalachian

Just finished the DIY bin tonight! This will hopefully be where the blue doe has her pups one day.








`


----------



## Cheshire Gleam

Here's my setup, took me long enough for sure. I used to have quite a few more bucks but I've reduced them as they were just taking up needed space for my pregnant does. At the moment I have two ten gallon tanks housing a buck each and a twenty gallon tank with two small does (included a few pictures of them). Next are the two large storage containers, one housing three does and the other housing six (the six are all visible in the picture). Lastly, I've got two nursery tubs with a doe each, so once these kits are weaned I'll have more cages taking up my room again. :roll: Pretty simple stuff for the most part. They were all cleaned out today and are reasonably presentable.

http://s1044.photobucket.com/user/Chesh ... t=3&page=1


----------



## Rachel

Does anyone use breeding racks in their shed? Any pics and where did you get them from? X


----------



## Mahjling

See More in this Album Here: https://postimg.org/gallery/2cx8bjl3i/c885b802/

75 Gallon Glass Tank, Four feet Long, Four feet high, One foot wide. The usual mesh top you expect to see on tanks.
The substrate is Eco Terra expandable coconut fiber, Six bricks of it, as well as half a brick of expandable moss to allow for stable tunnel building. They've created a network of tunnels and burrows throughout the tank, it's so fun to watch them work, or to watch one disappear on one end of the tank and reappear on the other!

There are four food bowls in total. The honeycomb patterned one stays in the same spot and is used for their primary diet of Oxbow Young Rat & Mouse Blocks.
The other three bowls are moved around the tank to encourage foraging, and are used to hold vegetables, fruits, and occasionally other treats such as nuts, oat spray, oatmeal, Dubia Roach Nymphs, Mealworms, and Pre-Killed Morio Worms (pre killed to prevent biting) and the occasional small chunk of dog treat. The treat sphere is also never moved around because that's really the best place for it. Freestanding water bottle, always in the same spot. Occasionally for extra enrichment I'll give them a lipped bowl of water to drink from.

Hanging toys are all hardwood, one is topped with a salt lick. All my girls love climbing, though they don't really care about the salt block much, I suspect other mice might. Two hides, one made of hay, the other is that hanging coconut one. They like to sleep for long periods in the hay one and nap or cuddle and groom in the coconut, the water bottle's base also has a hide built into it. The egg carton there was up against the wall for climbing, but they dragged it down to tunnel under it and I've just let them do with it what they will.

Wood tunnel under the coconut is both fun to run through and keeps the hide above it more stable, they used to have a ladder in there but I connected it to the coconut's ladder to give it some weight.

Flying Saucer Wheel, only one uses it however and only for a few seconds very very occasionally, mine have other things they prefer to do. I'd remove it entirely because it never really gets used but so long as one has even a passing interest in it they can keep it as far as I'm concerned. The wicker looking ball is applewood.
They also receive a rotation of Hays (Oat, Alfalfa, Timothy, etc) as well as a rotation of cardboards (Tubes, egg cartons, drink boxes, etc)

I'm currently growing them wheat grass, when it's reached a height I'm happy with, I'll plant it in there for them to destroy.

It currently houses four does. Someday maybe I'll get a fifth if one really catches my fancy, I wouldn't dare push it past that however.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam

Love the naturalistic look of it! I've always wanted one of those coconut ladder toys but never ended up getting one. :roll: When my mice used to be on aspen, taken off of it due to allergies, it was always fun watching them tunnel, know what you mean there. :lol:

In a 75 gallon, you shouldn't have to worry about picking out another doe if you want one, there's a ton of space for much more than that! Have as many as you're comfortable keeping though of course. Can't wait to see it with the wheat grass planted if you decide to post an update!


----------



## Mahjling

I'm actually vaguely on the lookout for another doe! 
But if/when I get another, I don't really want another banded or broken marked, my roommate helps out somewhere that occasionally gets siamese, dutches and piebalds, so I'm crossing my fingers and holding out hope that a pretty girl will appear that I can grab up!

I put the wheatgrass on to grow today, once it's grown and I have it in, I'll definitely take pictures!

I had a bunch of extra seeds too, so I tossed them into the bug tank, but they'll honestly probably eat the seeds before they sprout.
Nothing lasts in there for long!


----------



## Mahjling

No one else has posted since I last did but I'm going to post again anyway.


















Every time someone tells me mice hate having space to live in and plenty of enrichment, I start looking for more enrichment ideas. 
And bigger terrariums...

Today, 75g, in the future, perhaps 100g.

Anyway, these pictures are a bit old, they've since made all manner of tunnels and burrows and the like.


----------



## Amtma Mousery

Very nice set-up for some probably very happy mice.


----------



## Mahjling

They're happy so long as I'm not restraining their treat intake! 
They get chubby sometimes because I'm a little weak, 'Well, one extra cheerio for everyone won't hurt'
And then I have to cut back and every time I walk past their house they run up to the glass to stare at me as if I'm starving them to death :lol: 
'Please....We've never had food...Ever......Sure you fed us a few hours ago.....but we're....dying, starving...to death....dying right now'
Ya'll have food in your bowl!


----------



## Amtma Mousery

Ha cute. My mice are the same way. Over the generations, they have learned to look up and wait at the side of the bins every time I turn on the room lights; not because they are hungry but because they want the treats.

You may want to consider adding spinning wheels.


----------



## Mymouse

Mahjling said:


> They're happy so long as I'm not restraining their treat intake!
> They get chubby sometimes because I'm a little weak, 'Well, one extra cheerio for everyone won't hurt'
> And then I have to cut back and every time I walk past their house they run up to the glass to stare at me as if I'm starving them to death :lol:
> 'Please....We've never had food...Ever......Sure you fed us a few hours ago.....but we're....dying, starving...to death....dying right now'
> Ya'll have food in your bowl!


How is the dirt working out for you? 
Does it work as well as regular bedding with odor control?
Do they love it?


----------

